# My 3071R build



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*My 30R build*

Updates on page 3, car's running
Updates on page 4, new intercooler setup / DV setup / piping
Updates on page 5, I drill a hole in my block
Updates on page 6, Everyone makes fun of me for drilling a hole in my block. Ported my head to AEB size
Page 7, Got my JE pistons, started making velocity stacks and intake manifold
Page 8, Pulled my engine
Page 9, Rebuilt head.

Well here it goes, started the build today
spare motor, AWW 70k w/ a 02j tranny with a spec stage 2+ clutch, 12.5lb flywheel, and a quaffe LSD. I'll tear into it soon and do IE rods w new rings.








Origionally had a 50 trim, but sold it before the build and went with a GT3071R .63AR t3 flange.









































Mani's
























Today got stock turbo stuff off








Test fit of manifold








Built a catch can. Took an ebay can, drilled a big hole in the top for the breather, then a hole in the side for the inlet.








Tomorrow I hope to drive to ATP to pickup coolant lines, oil return, and start fabbing up the DP.
depending on when the downpipe gets welded, it should be running monday of next week.
Oh, and some pictures of the caaaar.

































_Modified by infinityman at 11:45 PM 7-18-2008_

_Modified by infinityman at 10:17 PM 7-27-2008_


_Modified by infinityman at 11:28 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

G status


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

Bout that time aye chap


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (ladiexmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladiexmack* »_Bout that time aye chap

bout that time to go to the dealership with mackie so i can save some money!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
bout that time to go to the dealership with mackie so i can save some money!!!!!!!!









So...do I get the difference?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (ladiexmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladiexmack* »_
So...do I get the difference?

hey who forgot to drive me to the airport and i had to drive drunk off my ass. ?


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
hey who forgot to drive me to the airport and i had to drive drunk off my ass. ?









DUDE..i still feel soooo bad about that!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (ladiexmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladiexmack* »_
DUDE..i still feel soooo bad about that!









haha dont worry about it, you had a good excuse. sh*t happens right?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

nice bro!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*

update!


















_Modified by infinityman at 1:41 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Vband


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I like the Kinetic Manifold, **** looks dope mounted up top like that!


----------



## blue7500 (Feb 7, 2008)

I hate you because I just found out how well the stock manifold on my 2002 fits a T3. I don't need another moneypit, okay?
You should be able to get to Pomona in about 5 minutes when you're done


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (blue7500)*

hurry up and finish it so you can drive down on friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Ian Rogers)*

IC piping is done.
blurry, my bad.









Began the downpipe build








Began to run lines


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

you forgot to mention the motivation you got on the way to the gas station........







.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_you forgot to mention the motivation you got on the way to the gas station........







.

oh yeah, got a ride in the sickest 50 trim around!
how's that?
hey you find any parts for me?


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

thats better ho! and i think im the only 50trim around these parts. i totaly spaced on what im supposed to be looking for.......







.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_thats better ho! and i think im the only 50trim around these parts. i totaly spaced on what im supposed to be looking for.......







.

exhaust mani studs, exhaust mani bolts, hmm, tomorrow i gotta pickup g12 coolant, oil filter, coolant / oil return line (you gotta tell me the place to get those from), vac lines from your shop, and a couple other things to get it running.
oh, and i need to finish the downpipe tomorrow or thur. Goal is to have it running thursday night.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

in for the looksy


----------



## RotorBG (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

Bejan, you going to run the new turbo your old motor. for now? Have you torn down the "Trunk" motor yet???


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (RotorBG)*

Damn dude, lookin good so far, just a Q tho, did you relocate the heater core hose by the inlet of the turbo? if so, just curious how you did it and where you ran them
When i did my ko4-20 install they got in the way and my inlet's tiny compared to yours


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

no, his "thunk motor" is still chillin on the engine stand. we should be starting on that one next week.....i think. the heater core hoses werent an issue. they put a tiny bit of preassure on the coupler for the TIP, but nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Fale)*

gotcha gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_no, his "thunk motor" is still chillin on the engine stand. we should be starting on that one next week.....i think. the heater core hoses werent an issue. they put a tiny bit of preassure on the coupler for the TIP, but nothing to be concerned about.


What he said. ^^

oh, and i think he meant "trunk" motor, not "thunk".


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

updates


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

do work son. new gaskets and crap today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for harley dudes that hit euro stubbies in stopped traffic


----------



## 1337_337 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow...that gt30 is massive...i can't believe the mani and turbo fit in that tiny area...it must be niice to be able to walk into that garage and see that badboy sitting on top of the motor now


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (1337_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1337_337* »_wow...that gt30 is massive...i can't believe the mani and turbo fit in that tiny area...it must be niice to be able to walk into that garage and see that badboy sitting on top of the motor now









Do you have no idea.
I leave my hood closed with a car cover over my garage so my cat doesn't scratch my car. Every time I pop the hood and look in there, I get a huge grin on my face. I havn't even finished yet.
today is hopefully the day i complete everything.


----------



## Dyno Mike (May 28, 2007)

Looking good Bejan, can't wait to see what kind of numbers it puts up


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

sweet man. Sorry I haven't been communicatin much, but I just finished up all my summer classes today so Ive been busy. Looks like you have been busy too!
Like a few already said, that does look dope as hell on that kinetic mani. 
lol 
_Quote, originally posted by *bejan a month ago* »_ "should I do a k04, or a super60?"


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

My downpipe. Not as pretty as Kinetic's, but it'll work. plus V-band is awesome (thanks ronnie).
I need to recirc the wastegate, weld it all up, and i'm basically done!

























My organized work bench


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

before you weld it finally better bolt it back up. to the car you might have it angled wrong once bolted to the catback and pull that V-band back to far.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_before you weld it finally better bolt it back up. to the car you might have it angled wrong once bolted to the catback and pull that V-band back to far.


That's where all the fun is though, right??


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Nice tape man. 
I almost have my catch can installed! haha


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Nice tape man. 
I almost have my catch can installed! haha 

dont hate on that weld tape, guaranteed to make the novice welder look professional


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

lol well i am not even a novice yet. Sooo that means for me, the tape would just be the only thing holding it on there. 
Soon I will be t e h master of the welder


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_lol well i am not even a novice yet. Sooo that means for me, the tape would just be the only thing holding it on there. 
Soon I will be t e h master of the welder

Well this sucks. I can TIG it on monday, or MIG it tomorrow. I think I might just Mig it.... gonna look nasty, but i want it running.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Do it right the first time..................wait till monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_Do it right the first time..................wait till monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 You waited this long a couple more days shouldnt be that big of a deal


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_Do it right the first time..................wait till monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2 
looking good so far though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*

Update, downpipe/wastegate is done. Gotta weld it up tomorrow.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

LMFAO just put it on like that dawg haha


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

lol...hell yea b handle. garage almost looks like ur room day of checkout! AHAHAH


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

that manifolds wastegate placement looks to be rather bothersome. Any reason you didnt flip the inlet to the wg side?


----------



## RotorBG (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Pipe looks good. I agree, do it right! Wait until Monday. Bejan, Robert is coming to get the Shell today around 10. The boys are home waiting to help him get it on the trailer.
Talk to you later.
Ben


_Modified by RotorBG at 5:39 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (GTIMike1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMike1.8T* »_that manifolds wastegate placement looks to be rather bothersome. Any reason you didnt flip the inlet to the wg side?

It's a very very tight fit, and this was the best way it would fit. It will work fine, a little tight on the wastegate side, yes, but it will work. I also like having my inlet on the driver's side... with my lightweight battery, it give me soooo much room to build a good inlet setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *RotorBG* »_Pipe looks good. I agree, do it right! Wait until Monday. Bejan, Robert is coming to get the Shell today around 10. The boys are home waiting to help him get it on the trailer.
Talk to you later.
Ben

_Modified by RotorBG at 5:39 PM 6-20-2008_

That was the plan, until the guy who had a TIG decided to take a 2 week vacation. I'll see if i can find a local welding/machine shop that will run some TIG welds around it after I tack it up with a MIG.


----------



## gTirl (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*

nice. cant wait to see it when you get back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (gTirl)*

Looks like i'm going to be running an open dump for a while. I tack welded the dump section on, and tried to fit the dp, and it won't get in there.
loud open dump FTW I guess.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Intake is almost done, have to paint the piping.









Ooops, first ims-hap. That bolt isn't supposed to go in the runner down there!







Good thing I had that magnet!











_Modified by infinityman at 1:11 AM 6-21-2008_


----------



## 1337_337 (Jul 27, 2006)

man that thing is looking monstrous...any luck finding a race core?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Intake is almost done, have to paint the piping.









Ooops, first ims-hap. That bolt isn't supposed to go in the runner down there!







Good thing I had that magnet!









_Modified by infinityman at 1:11 AM 6-21-2008_

blue? c'mon B


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
blue? c'mon B

blue is the new black baby!

op, was that the fuel rail bolt you dropeed in there?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
blue is the new black baby!

op, was that the fuel rail bolt you dropeed in there?









and yeah, sorry man, it's a Forge filter. They're good filters, non oiled so no dead MAF's.

IT F*CKING RUNS! WOHOOOOOOOOO. I gotta figure out a better oil drain setup, but tomorrow after that i'll take it for a good rip!
When I turn off the car, i can still hear the turbo/bearings spinning for another 30 seconds or so. Puts a huge smile on my face.
Welded up the downpipe. I'm not a good welder, but it works! It felt soooo good to have the downpipe boltup/fit after all of the work gone into building it. Looks like i'll be running an open wastegate dump w/ a small muffler on it that my friend built.








oh yeah, who said my mani wasn't ceramic coated? 
































had to grind the bolt head down to clear the DP/v-band clamp.

















Had about a million of these today. over 100 degrees out.


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

Sick!


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

nice man! post up some videos of it running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (skatingzooyork)*

nice man, you will have fun in the car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1337_337 (Jul 27, 2006)

im sure that dogs bite is wayyyy worste than his bark now!! Congrats man, sweeeet setup


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry if you posted this already but what software are you running and what power is this turbo capable of. i was going to go with a 50trim but i want mo powaaa!!...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_sorry if you posted this already but what software are you running and what power is this turbo capable of. i was going to go with a 50trim but i want mo powaaa!!...

50 trim is a great turbo, especially for less than half the price of the 30r. The 50 trim is probably capable of 375whp maxed out/ The 3071 is capable of 400whp+ maxed out. The 3076r is what many people run, and that is a capable of a lot more power. The respool of the ball bearing turbo will be much better than the 50 trim, but at the same time if it blows, it's $800 to fix, instead of $200 (or so) for a rebuild.
I see you're running unitronics, you'll make good power with their 630 file. I'm running Deka/Siemen's 580cc injectors w/ revo 550 file.
I've got a couple things to adjust, then i'll go out and rip on it and report back.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
50 trim is a great turbo, especially for less than half the price of the 30r. The 50 trim is probably capable of 375whp maxed out/ The 3071 is capable of 400whp+ maxed out. The 3076r is what many people run, and that is a capable of a lot more power. The respool of the ball bearing turbo will be much better than the 50 trim, but at the same time if it blows, it's $800 to fix, instead of $200 (or so) for a rebuild.
I see you're running unitronics, you'll make good power with their 630 file. I'm running Deka/Siemen's 580cc injectors w/ revo 550 file.
I've got a couple things to adjust, then i'll go out and rip on it and report back.










pretty good explanation right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

where might one be able to pick up that 5 bolt to v-band adapter?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_where might one be able to pick up that 5 bolt to v-band adapter?

ATP.
Some daylight pictures. Still a bit dirty.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

o werd man looks a lot better right now for some reason


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
50 trim is a great turbo, especially for less than half the price of the 30r. The 50 trim is probably capable of 375whp maxed out/ The 3071 is capable of 400whp+ maxed out. The 3076r is what many people run, and that is a capable of a lot more power. The respool of the ball bearing turbo will be much better than the 50 trim, but at the same time if it blows, it's $800 to fix, instead of $200 (or so) for a rebuild.
I see you're running unitronics, you'll make good power with their 630 file. I'm running Deka/Siemen's 580cc injectors w/ revo 550 file.
I've got a couple things to adjust, then i'll go out and rip on it and report back.









50trim can do 500whp. 
depends on what stage turbine wheel you have, and what housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
50trim can do 500whp. 
depends on what stage turbine wheel you have, and what housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

have a dyno of any car making that on a 50 trim?
i've never seen close to that out of a 50 trim


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
50trim can do 500whp. 
depends on what stage turbine wheel you have, and what housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pmed you man for a question


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
have a dyno of any car making that on a 50 trim?
i've never seen close to that out of a 50 trim

There are plenty of cars around 500whp on a 50 trim.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Its because 50 trim is so broad of a name. There are 50 trims that probably make 200whp...and some that make 500. Like stated above, it depends on housing size and blade pitch or whatever. (Im no expert)
The thing is, most people around here use a .48 or .63 a/r and have stg III wheels.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

well, you guys are right. when i said 375whp, i said that assuming the motor is mostly stock (aka not a big port head, mani, etc etc) on a .48ar 50 trim.


----------



## NorCal18T (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_thats better ho! and i think im the only 50trim around these parts. i totaly spaced on what im supposed to be looking for.......







.

Not quite my friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Its because 50 trim is so broad of a name. There are 50 trims that probably make 200whp...and some that make 500. Like stated above, it depends on housing size and blade pitch or whatever. (Im no expert)
The thing is, most people around here use a .48 or .63 a/r and have stg III wheels. 

A 50 trim compressor wheel is a 50 trim compressor wheel, the compressor housing won't change much. The turbine wheel and housing will affect things, but there are no 50 trims capable of only making 200whp.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A 50 trim compressor wheel is a 50 trim compressor wheel, the compressor housing won't change much. The turbine wheel and housing will affect things, but there are no 50 trims capable of only making 200whp. 

I wonder how many posts you'd have if you kept your previous names


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
I wonder how many posts you'd have if you kept your previous names









20K or so.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
20K or so.









haha thats what i figured, 15K + 
I remember when you stayed in my hotel room at my first WF







good times, my afro days.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
haha thats what i figured, 15K + 
I remember when you stayed in my hotel room at my first WF







good times, my afro days.










Yeah, we barely even saw you. We'll have to change that in less than a month, assuming you're coming?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, we barely even saw you. We'll have to change that in less than a month, assuming you're coming? 

I'll probably be there with short hair haha














sounds good, Its always a good time. I'll track you down


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A 50 trim compressor wheel is a 50 trim compressor wheel, the compressor housing won't change much. The turbine wheel and housing will affect things, but there are no 50 trims capable of only making 200whp. 

thats pretty much what i was trying to say. 
You sure a 50 trim with stg 1 wheel and tiny exh housing wouldn't make 200whp on SOME engine?
Thats all I was trying to get it...that its a very wide variety.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
thats pretty much what i was trying to say. 
You sure a 50 trim with stg 1 wheel and tiny exh housing wouldn't make 200whp on SOME engine?
Thats all I was trying to get it...that its a very wide variety.

A compressor wheel will flow what it flows, different turbines will require more work input to create shaft work to spin the compressor. The only way a 50 trim would only make 200hp would be too low of a boost pressure ratio or too small of a motor to spin a stage 1 turbine wheel. 
Edit: Or a restriction somewhere in the system. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:14 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A compressor wheel will flow what it flows, different turbines will require more work input to create shaft work to spin the compressor. The only way a 50 trim would only make 200hp would be too low of a boost pressure ratio or too small of a motor to spin a stage 1 turbine wheel. 

Hmm, oh well. Good thing I don't specialize in trying to make low power then...cuz I fail at understanding it


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Well I just took it for a rip, and, wow. I'm gonna def. need that quaffe.








I have my boost controller turned down all the way. it starts slow then starts climbing then BAM shoots up and i get scared and let off.







i'll take it out later tonight on the freeway for some logging.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

lawl. u skeered ho
B can't handle the powa!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_lawl. u skeered ho
B can't handle the powa!


no it was because i wasn't sure when it would stop climbing. I just hooked it up straight to the wastegate, and at 13psi. oh my god. open wastegate too.
The thing freakin rips like a motherf*cker.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Put it on 24.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Put it on 24.









That's probably all the revo can handle. I gotta put the IE rods in the spare motor first.
There's a quaffe LSD on the tranny attached to that motor too. thank god. haha


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

dude just stand on the throttle and watch the gauge, if it goes over 20 turn it down... if it doesnt then turn it up haha.
14psi scared ya... oh man, wish it was 2003 again


----------



## 1337_337 (Jul 27, 2006)

lol i want to get scared by a climb like that...sounds vicious


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (1337_337)*

I remember the day I saw my boost gauge go to 35psi.
Scary day. Car has never felt to fast tho


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_I remember the day I saw my boost gauge go to 35psi.
Scary day. Car has never felt to fast tho


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

Wastegate dump, for now, just so I don't catch my firewall on fire.
















I was actually really happy with that weld.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

hahaha helll yea B thats wats UP! cant wait to hear it and get some whooplash out of it!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_hahaha helll yea B thats wats UP! cant wait to hear it and get some whooplash out of it!








.
The build started 1 week ago from today.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Wastegate dump, for now, just so I don't catch my firewall on fire.
















I was actually really happy with that weld.

love the illustrations my friend





























best of luck with your build and feel free to pm me with any questions


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (crazyass713)*

updates!
pulled off the head for the spare motor, tonight i'll pull the oil pan and hopefully the rods/pistons


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

do work!


----------



## turboquat (Sep 17, 2007)

are you building this in san jose? if so i want to see it !!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (turboquat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboquat* »_are you building this in san jose? if so i want to see it !!!

yeah man, hit me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

haha i signed off right before u got to put in the last word








sickkkkkkness tho!!!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_haha i signed off right before u got to put in the last word








sickkkkkkness tho!!!!





































thanks man.

I just got a job at the sick shop of Dinan Motorsport, i'm f*cking stoked.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

hmm


----------



## kaiowhittier (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

what software you gonna run? eurodyne have a file for the gt3071??


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (kaiowhittier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaiowhittier* »_what software you gonna run? eurodyne have a file for the gt3071??


Revo 550, on 580s.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

updates
























I don't know if i should pull the crank or not....


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Stone rods?
who are they?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_Stone rods?
who are they?

IE


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

BEJAN TEARIN IT UP! i gotta send u some pics on the 16v swap i just did! handle bro cant wait to get a ride!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

Here we go
























Not really sure where the stress on the flywheel came from.
























just now gotta unbolt the little oil squirters, get the block honed, decked, hot tanked, and painted
then i'll take everything to get balenced (pistons, rods, crank, flywheel, etc) and i'll start putting it back together!



_Modified by infinityman at 8:53 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

garage jigsaw puzzle lol


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_







garage jigsaw puzzle lol

best builds always start that way lol


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
best builds always start that way lol









it started out all neat on that table, then more and more and more and more parts kept coming off. I'd rather have them all onto the table then on the ground getting around / cat piss all over them.








I put all the bolts/nuts into little baggies and labeled everything, so believe it or not, i'm being fairly organized.
I'll have to figure out which bolts I can re-use, and which i need to replace.
Then I need to order the bearings and everything else along with it, and get down to work!


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

pssh, nobody can top the messes good old steve used to post. 
Seems like his secret to speed was to mash everything into a parts / oil absorb / oil / coolant slurry prior to assembly.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_pssh, nobody can top the messes good old steve used to post. 
Seems like his secret to speed was to mash everything into a parts / oil absorb / oil / coolant slurry prior to assembly. 

haha, I'm trying NOT to do that.


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

nice work


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Great work, I plan on doing similar set up in Sept. I really like the manifold for turbo placement, why hide it








I'm curious to what you will think of the open dump.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (TTime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTime* »_Great work, I plan on doing similar set up in Sept. I really like the manifold for turbo placement, why hide it








I'm curious to what you will think of the open dump.

Well, I built a mini muffler for it. It's loud, but It's fine. 
Just got done doing all the piping for my new FMIC. Precision PTE 600hp intercooler with 2.5" piping.
No couplers! besides the turbo, throttle body, and intercooler end tanks. That's right, my whole FMIC setup is 3 pieces including the intercooler.
i'll get pics up in a few. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Pics yet


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I guess I gotta make a [email protected] now.

here biatches
fabbbbb work! i'm pumped on my map sensor flange/thing. Lathes FTW!
















that's right, no couplers to split up the piping, and routing it this way cut off a BUNCH of length.








Enourmous port for the supersized forge DV i'll be running (should be here today!)
Yeah, i'll cut the tubing down on that.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*

beautiful now make more I want one :-d


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

vids pleaseee!!!!!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Vids? my motor's not even built. It'd be a video of 16psi, LOL. I mean, it still rips pretty good, but not what it's going to be.
Soon, built motor, trans with a quaffe, 12lb flywheel, good clutch, custom big port manifold built by me, and ported head.
Got my forge supersized DV today, its HUGE!


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

i just wana see what a gt30 can do on our motors...16psi will work for now ; )


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

lookin good Bejan!
where's my old motor?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_lookin good Bejan!
where's my old motor?

You're old motor is in austrailia. It's going in a mk1 project, gonna be sickkkk.


----------



## vwturbo02 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazygti)*

16 psi is okay, but it still isnt enough. 28 psi and 112 octane = good times




_Modified by vwturbo02 at 10:36 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwturbo02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwturbo02* »_16 psi is okay, but it still isnt enough. 28 psi and 112 octane = good times
_Modified by vwturbo02 at 10:36 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Vids? my motor's not even built. It'd be a video of 16psi, LOL. I mean, it still rips pretty good, but not what it's going to be.
Soon, built motor, trans with a quaffe, 12lb flywheel, good clutch, custom big port manifold built by me, and ported head.
Got my forge supersized DV today, its HUGE! 




















got me one of them also.. 
hopefully one biggun works well and dont need 2 x small ones instead


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
got me one of them also.. 
hopefully one biggun works well and dont need 2 x small ones instead

yep, i was running 2 before, eff that.
I'll let ya guys know how it works.


----------



## minimivic (Jun 29, 2005)

I was looking at the supersize, but thought it overkill on the 3071r.
I'd like to know your thoughts on this and also is it adjustable in any way?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_










They are not joking when they said super DV lo!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know how's that work for you, i'm currently running 2 dv's and to much cluttered inside the bay..


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

Well I ran it today, but it's not recirculated right now, as I havn't build a recirc pipe yet, so the car runs like crap w/ it open.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (minimivic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minimivic* »_I was looking at the supersize, but thought it overkill on the 3071r.
I'd like to know your thoughts on this and also is it adjustable in any way?

the usual shims & springs as per other forge DV's


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

I read about 3 different turbos in this thread, so what will you be using?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

and if you still got it apart, make it a 2L


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_I read about 3 different turbos in this thread, so what will you be using? 

3 different turbos? Read the first post. Origionaly I had a 50 trim, brand new. Sold it, and bought a slightly used 3071r. the 3071r has been the only one on my car.
and I can't stroke it, I'd love to, as I work at a engine shop, and it'd be easy as hell, and free, but cost...


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

yo Bej, you get it all sorted out last night? i found about a 6" length of left over 2"cylicone. get at me bro.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_yo Bej, you get it all sorted out last night? i found about a 6" length of left over 2"cylicone. get at me bro.

Damn, too bad you don't have 2" silicone, that's what I really need.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

excuse me, I didn't see that small line of text between the two pictures.
a 3071r will never be a 30r


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_excuse me, I didn't see that small line of text between the two pictures.
a 3071r will never be a 30r

If it bothers you that much, you can PM a moderator and ask for it to be changed.
There's still a 30 in 3071r, hows that for an argument!








Yes I know, it's not a 3076, aka it's not a 30r.


----------



## cvillegti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
If it bothers you that much, you can PM a moderator and ask for it to be changed.
There's still a 30 in 3071r, hows that for an argument!








Yes I know, it's not a 3076, aka it's not a 30r.
















lol sick build Bej! I can't wait to see it all finished up bro.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cvillegti)*

Time for an update. Looks like I am probably saying with 1.8 liters, as these cylinder walls cleaned up pretty good. I was afraid one or two of the walls were scratched too deep, but they look ok. If I was to overbore it at all due to scratching, I'd take it to 82.5 or 83mm and I was just going to order a set of custom JE or Weisco pistons with the wristpins moved up and then run an AEG crank and stroke it to a 2.0-2.1 liter, but whatever. I guess i'm happy i dont have to bore it, as now i can start putting it back together.
























Cleaned up my valve cover and oil pan. They both look brand new, Valve cover was glass bead blasted after the hot tank. It'll either get painted, or polished.








and one more comparison.
Left is stock, middle is the "big port" evo DV, and right is God's DV.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by infinityman at 6:21 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*









i didnt go anyfurther that this, you didnt use that head gasket did you? take it out and change for an elring, those gaskets BLOW


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

The BIG port dv is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm ordering one soon....rather that than 2 dv's


----------



## RotorBG (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Parts (Block and Head) look good!!


----------



## fonzi337 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

A bit off topic but I saw you driving around Morgan Hill some morning last week around 9am (I was driving a 337).
Car's going to be ridiculous when done. As others have said, be sure to post up a vid as soon as it's done!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (fonzi337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonzi337* »_A bit off topic but I saw you driving around Morgan Hill some morning last week around 9am (I was driving a 337).
Car's going to be ridiculous when done. As others have said, be sure to post up a vid as soon as it's done!









Oh yeah, whats up bro! I work in the engine shop at Dinan, just down the road. Your car looked good! I like your plate! hit me up and i'll give you a ride in it, haha that's gotta be better than a video.


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

where can i order the Gods DV??give me a link


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (kalamaris20vt)*

From forge. It's called their supersized DV or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chanlon7 (Oct 12, 2007)

what a POS. haha. jk, hope all is well.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

awww no 2.0 / 2.1 then? less work. ama try to get that manifold 2day son


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_awww no 2.0 / 2.1 then? less work. ama try to get that manifold 2day son

nah, staying a 1.8
thanks mangggggg, i owe you a







. or a mani. haha


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*









sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love this pic so much i saved it in the spank bank.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Vr6Heathen)*

I think we'd all benefit if you'd keep your "spank bank" to yourself.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

hmm, paint soon. Just gotta decide which ridiculous color to paint it.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

GREEN!!!! 
you know you want to man!
Green + polished accents


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_GREEN!!!! 
you know you want to man!
Green + polished accents 


shhhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Neon blue


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chevy Orange.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_Chevy Orange.









I did find a can of that at work, haha but hell no.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

flat florecent pink







. you aint down!


----------



## thatAstock18T (Nov 16, 2005)

wrinkel red


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (thatAstock18T)*

So today was interesting. I drilled a hole in my block, and might have made a crack in it.
So the ear for my engine mount was cracked off, I did not have the piece. I didn't really wanna spend $50 on diesel geek's fix for it, so i figure i'd make my own. 
Decided to mill it flat, then just put a plate on it bolted below, and a nut on the back, so i can thread it into the nut.
As you can see, it's very thin there, but fortunately it's just the oil galley to the oil pan.
I took a bar of steel, cut it down with a lathe, and drilled a hole through it. When you use a lathe, one side is always a teeny bit (a thousands of a inch maybe) bigger on one side due to the metal flexing / pushing away from the lathe.
I put some green loctite on it, and put the engine in a press, i pressed the tube in making sure there wasn't much pressure going down, then all of a sudden I looked up at it was at 2-3 tons of pressure, which isn't much for a press, but a lot, so i let off. I figure, whatever I'll just cut the rest off, and deck the head. 
I start inspecting it, worrying a bit, and i find either a crack, or a scratch right below. It's not that big of a deal, as it's just the oil galley, but if it is indeed cracked, i'll probably just weld it. Tomorrow i'll glass bead blast it and do a crack test. I'm sort of worried that it could have weakened somewhere else in the block
anyways, pictures


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

After viewing the pics, I have concluded that they are entirely inconclusive. 
I cant see ****!


----------



## fonzi337 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Oh yeah, whats up bro! I work in the engine shop at Dinan, just down the road. Your car looked good! I like your plate! hit me up and i'll give you a ride in it, haha that's gotta be better than a video.









I work around there too. I'll have to see where Dinan is. And yes, a video cannot compare to a ride.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (fonzi337)*

Holy **** in.
Wanna build me one?








I think I still have pictures on an old HD somewhere of your car when you posted them on bikeguide back in the day








Crazy amounts of change!


_Modified by JoeBMX at 1:15 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

you could just get another block and be done with it


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_you could just get another block and be done with it

but that's no fun.
yeah but really, hopefully today i'll bead blast that area and do a crack test. I'm just a bit worried as putting a couple tons of pressure down isn't to easy on the block. the gauge shot up pretty quickly.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

way to go Bejan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_way to go Bejan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

haha, no more mr dinan after this failure.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

did you say you were working at Dinan?
that is awesome


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TANiK* »_did you say you were working at Dinan?
that is awesome

yeah, building engines FTW


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
yeah, building engines FTW

that is awesome bro
I will tell my 335i buddies to hit you up!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_Holy **** in.
Wanna build me one?








I think I still have pictures on an old HD somewhere of your car when you posted them on bikeguide back in the day








Crazy amounts of change!

_Modified by JoeBMX at 1:15 AM 7-26-2008_

haha whats up mang, im rarely on BG anymore.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Should have dropped the $50 you could have recycled pop cans from the shop for money and had that fixed in a day.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

ahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Should have dropped the $50 you could have recycled pop cans from the shop for money and had that fixed in a day.


This aint canada Clay. We don't know how to recycle in America.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_

This aint canada Clay. We don't know how to recycle in America.


Ahh I see, well at least you're well practiced when it comes to breaking blocks before they're in the car.








Keep the thread updated B, I enjoy reading about your antics


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Ahh I see, well at least you're well practiced when it comes to breaking blocks before they're in the car.








Keep the thread updated B, I enjoy reading about your antics









Hey atleast i'll be the only one to be able to say that I spent a ton of time blueprinting and building up an engine "right" that most people would throw away. hahaha.
Either A: the block is fine, and being cast iron, if the edge of it is stressed where the oil galley is, it should be thick enough that none of that stress should transfer close to any cylinder walls
or B: I'm in denile.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Interesting block repair. lol


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Hey atleast i'll be the only one to be able to say that I spent a ton of time blueprinting and building up an engine "right" that most people would throw away. hahaha.
Either A: the block is fine, and being cast iron, if the edge of it is stressed where the oil galley is, it should be thick enough that none of that stress should transfer close to any cylinder walls
or B: I'm in denile.


Block as a coffee table + great story for the guys = money well spent








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Block as a coffee table + great story for the guys = money well spent







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


no no no, first off
Block in car = see how long it lasts. If it explodes, then block as coffee table.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_

no no no, first off
Block in car = see how long it lasts. If it explodes, then block as coffee table.


Sweet, when are we going to see vids


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

for real man, i wanna see a vid. I at least made a few half-assed vids of mine lol.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_for real man, i wanna see a vid. I at least made a few half-assed vids of mine lol. 

low boost vids aren't that great, but ok. i'll get one today or something.


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
haha whats up mang, im rarely on BG anymore.

Yea I grew up too.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_
Yea I grew up too.










You still ride?


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

yo bej, you got me thinkin..............peep my sig














.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*

So today I pulled my head apart. I figured if I'm gonna port it, i'm gonna do it right, and rebuild it. Took all the valves, springs, lifters, everything out. time to start porting that bitch







.
I was looking at my pistons, and they don't look too good at all, around the bottom edge of the top ringland, they look sorta "crumbly", but the edge of the top of the piston is still sharp, so I don't know what could have caused it. This engine didn't come out of my car, so ya can't blame me.








I'll look into buying brand new stock pistons, if i can get a full set for cheap, i'll go that route. 
I think i'm gonna take 1-3 thousands off the top when i deck it, so that will raise my compression, but shouldn't be much. 


_Modified by infinityman at 7:51 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Tool I made for getting our tiny lawnmowar sized intake valves out.








Clean head! I got some porting to do!
























balencing crank, got it within 1/4 gram on each side.
















Crank, nice and polished










And, the AWW pistons I planned to use = junk
























Looks like I'll hopefully have a set of JE's on the way thanks to my main man. Ooooohhhhh JEeeeee.












_Modified by infinityman at 6:51 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

do work son!


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Holy **** man. You're going absolutly nuts on this project! Can't wait to see the end result of your work!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_

You still ride?


Not so much a BMX and more, but an MTB - I ride more dirt than climbing or anything. You? I cant imagen having much time to ride with this project going on.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_Holy **** man. You're going absolutly nuts on this project! Can't wait to see the end result of your work!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not so much a BMX and more, but an MTB - I ride more dirt than climbing or anything. You? I cant imagen having much time to ride with this project going on.

yeah I havn't really had time to ride.

My day - Wake up at 5 or 6am, go into work, work on my own sh*t for 3-4 hours, then clock in and start working. Get out of work at 4:00, come home, go to class, come back home at 9:00, then get on vortex for an hour or two then go to sleep.
Summer classes = 6 weeks long, so after next week, the build should go a bit faster as my finals/class will be done.
I need to have the whole engine built, head ported, intake manifold built, and engine swapped in the next few weeks.


_Modified by infinityman at 11:40 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

Lookin good b


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

holy **** son


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

So I began to port my AWW head today. 
took that whole "hump" thats on the top away, i'm about half done. got a lot more to do tomorrow.








































Might have gotten a little grind-happy, and got a bit carried away.








Nothing a little TIG can't fix!
































stock








Saved some weight!









hopefully i'll finish it up tomorrow, it'll look gooooood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by infinityman at 11:45 PM 7-31-2008_


_Modified by infinityman at 11:45 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

lmao yo F small port heads!!! haha


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*

port one for me dude


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

nice dude! you gonna throw cams in there?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

nice work lil fella


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

bro I love you 
no ****


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_









Smartest thing I've ever seen


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Ian Rogers)*

and I wonder why ive been getting crazy sharp pains in my hands for the rest of the day. There's metal slivers everywhere in them. haha.. I hate using gloves... hard to feel what you're porting when you feel it with your finger.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

BEEEE! ur nutz homie. ama def try to get that mani for u ASAP! am workin workin on it son! goooooooood sh*t tho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue7500 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Bejan I think you should melt down the aluminum shavings and cast another already-ported head with them.

_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_BEEEE! ur nutz homie. ama def try to get that mani for u ASAP! am workin workin on it son! goooooooood sh*t tho!!!!!!!!!

You need to get up here so we can try to die driving along the coast (I have done it many times before!)


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_nice dude! you gonna throw cams in there?

Not unless you wanna give me some free ones.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (blue7500)*

im dOOoowwnN!
ive seen a bunch of 2002's mobin around. and at dubagedon i saw an ollllllld bmw i think it was like a C or somethin?
yo B got the AEB in the garage, homie let me use his engine stand!
u will have the IM by early next week!


_Modified by SG85GTI at 1:14 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_im dOOoowwnN!
ive seen a bunch of 2002's mobin around. and at dubagedon i saw an ollllllld bmw i think it was like a C or somethin?
yo B got the AEB in the garage, homie let me use his engine stand!
u will have the IM by early next week!

_Modified by SG85GTI at 1:14 AM 8-2-2008_

Hell yeah, thats what I wanted to hear. I'm happy you got your motor too.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

i kno im so cool i got 2 sick engines sitting on stands lol.....gotta get em in the cars!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_i kno im so cool i got 2 sick engines sitting on stands lol.....gotta get em in the cars!!

haha, yep.
updates
the porting isn't done yet on intake side, it's getting there though. As you can see, I started to work on the exhaust side a little bit too.
























As you can see, here's the stock bowl








here you can see i deepened it, and took the ridge off.


----------



## RotorBG (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Nice gasket match Bejan! That is going to make a big difference. Are the valves staying the same size? Doesn't look like a whole lot of extra seat area.
Hey you need to take one of my bad VR cranks to work and repair and re-balance it (Doooe)!!!!!
Later, and great job.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (RotorBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RotorBG* »_Nice gasket match Bejan! That is going to make a big difference. Are the valves staying the same size? Doesn't look like a whole lot of extra seat area.
Hey you need to take one of my bad VR cranks to work and repair and re-balance it (Doooe)!!!!!
Later, and great job.


thanks Ben. Valves and seats are staying stock size.. unfortunately I've already spent more than i should have on this build. I keep getting to a point where I say "well if i'm doing this, I might as well do this too!" haha.
I need to stop putting more parts and money into this build or i'm going to be living on Ramen noodles for this school year.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
thanks Ben. Valves and seats are staying stock size.. unfortunately I've already spent more than i should have on this build. I keep getting to a point where I say "well if i'm doing this, I might as well do this too!" haha.
I need to stop putting more parts and money into this build or i'm going to be living on Ramen noodles for this school year.









cheap like 6 for a dollar, you can even mix it up, spicy chicken add some eggs or some mixed veggies, still very economical







you should get a 2.0l FSI crank too


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
you *don't need* a 2.0l FSI crank too 
 
Fixed.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_you should get a 2.0l FSI crank too 


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_ you are right, might as well go all out.


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

Building engines drunk ftw


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Ian Rogers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ian Rogers* »_Building engines drunk ftw

Worst Idea ever.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Worst Idea ever.

but a better idea is

_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_you should get a 2.0l FSI crank too 


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_ you are right, might as well go all out.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

Do you have your 50 trim on yet?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Do you have your 50 trim on yet?

Hey shut your mouth lol adam has my ecu waiting on him


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

just went threw the whole build. and keep it up man good work. but really you should get a 2.0 fsi crank.lmao i can wait to see what my chit is going be like on only 18psi.










_Modified by catsman72 at 11:24 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (catsman72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catsman72* »_just went threw the whole build. and keep it up man good work. but really you should get a 2.0 fsi crank.lmao i can wait to see what my chit is going be like on only 18psi.









_Modified by catsman72 at 11:24 AM 8-7-2008_

haha sorry, i think i'm keepin stock bore.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

or an AEG crank
don't you already have to get another set of pistons and if I remember correctly you are getting JE to make you some? 
If you are already having pistons made, might as well have them made for 83mm bore and put in the AEG crank. Might cost you another 300 to stroke it over stock. Well worth it. It will give you more gains then gasket porting an AWW head.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

He is getting Frankie's old JE's, not having them made.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_or an AEG crank
Well worth it. It will give you more gains then gasket porting an AWW head.

That's debatable.
Gasket match to AEB port size should really help the flow, especially when combined with a large port manifold.


_Modified by DonSupreme at 7:10 AM 8-8-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
That's debatable.
Gasket match to AEB port size should really help the flow, especially when combined with a large port manifold.



The manifold build starts today!
and, yeah the pistons should be here today. So as long as they are use-able, that's what I'm doin!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Got something in the mail today, the skirts are pretty scratched up, i'll see if they clean up. If they do, i'll use them. Theoretically, the skirts shouldn't touch the wall, but that's theoretically. this is what 655whp did to them... Not a lot



























































_Modified by infinityman at 12:04 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hope they work for you bro, if they dont lemme know... you know the deal, I'll back you 100%


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Got something in the mail today, the skirts are pretty scratched up, i'll see if they clean up. If they do, i'll use them. Theoretically, the skirts shouldn't touch the wall, but that's theoretically. this is what 655whp did to them... Not a lot
























































_Modified by infinityman at 12:04 AM 8-9-2008_


Thats normal wear
I think you can just let it be because the maching on the piston is still visable and will catch the oil on the cylinderwalls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Hope they work for you bro, if they dont lemme know... you know the deal, I'll back you 100%









Yeah I know man, You might spend my money, but you won't run off with it.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

time for an update!
Cleaned up the JE's a little bit. The wrist pins are a bit worn though, which is worrying me. 655whp can do that I guesss.. (right frankie!)
Anyone with JE's ever experience this?
































Checked all my valves... Looks like 3 exhaust valves = tweaked. 
2 intake = tweaked too. I might cut the intake, but the exhaust are not usable.
















A couple lifters look like this too








That means that they stopped spinning. I'm gonna check the cams tomorrow for wear. Man, only 75k on this motor, lots of wear.








Started the manifold
























Had to test fit the size..
LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Nice plenum.


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So do the bad valves just have run out? Bent...
Wtf caused that?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_So do the bad valves just have run out? Bent...
Wtf caused that?









Maybe a hard downshift, valve float, piston kiss valve, tweaked valves.
The two cams are sorta beat up too. This really sucks, cracked ear off block, 5 bent valves, junk livters, just pistons. Wow I really picked a winner engine.








Check out what I did yesterday. 3 more to go. Lots of welding/adding material. Made these from part of the AEB runner straights. Velocity stacks for the plenum.
















and the cams had this all over them
Look at the right side


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Bah, the cams are fine. lol


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

nice work on the velocity stack...
all this for the 3071 huh.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

you really did pick a winner lol. 
its gunna be epic tho I think.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_you really did pick a winner lol. 
its gunna be epic tho I think.









Yeah, well we'll see if the pistons are even good or junk.
I measured the wrist pin, then the wrist pin bore with a bore gauge.
the bore of piston number #1 = 1 8/10 thousands of an inch bigger
bore of piston number #2 = 1 6/10 thousands of an inch bigger
bore of piston number #3 = 1 2/10 thousands of an inch bigger
bore of piston number #4 = 1 4/10 thousands of an inch bigger.
So the pistons might not even be in spec... and usable.
the wrist pin bores are pretty round, about 1/10th of a thousands taller than wider. MAYBE 2/10ths tops on one or two.
oh, and 2 more to go.









_Modified by infinityman at 11:02 PM 8-13-2008_


_Modified by infinityman at 11:16 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

damn man what are you going to school for..i hope engineering...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_damn man what are you going to school for..i hope engineering...

Mechanical Engineering... if i can get through this calc...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

those are so perty man. If I help you with calc, you help me make 5 of them plenum thangs


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Mechanical Engineering... if i can get through this calc...

nice man i would be right along with you...the hand skills are great but the mathematical ish is just not meant for me...wish i had it in me though.best of luck with the engine though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Your screename should be McGyver!







Good stuff man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Mechanical Engineering... if i can get through this calc...

ME FTW. It's not the calc that gets you, it's the frequency domain and diff eq when you get to systems.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

B you shoulda used my 1.8


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

CAL POLY ENGINEERING ALL DAY SON! 
good work B! man thats a sick intake manifold from an aeb man rare limited edition. werd u get it? haha lol
damn thats a big difference in the bore looks like i got my work cutout also. dude wtf man all these bent valves and ish...good luck bro guess ur gonna b up ther 4 a while eh?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_CAL POLY ENGINEERING ALL DAY SON! 
good work B! man thats a sick intake manifold from an aeb man rare limited edition. werd u get it? haha lol
damn thats a big difference in the bore looks like i got my work cutout also. dude wtf man all these bent valves and ish...good luck bro guess ur gonna b up ther 4 a while eh?

I'm not going back to pomona till it puts down 400whp.
I have less than a month!
Good news, pistons will work, i re-measured and they aren't more than 3/10ths of a thousands of an inch off. aka .0003" off. That's at the MOST. So ima roll with it. 
Pistons and rods and parts should be here mon or tuesday. if everything goes to planned, Engine/intake manifold/everything will be done and running in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

when are you going to build this engine? why not get all your stuff together and build it, not string everyone along while you aquire all your parts. I don't remember the exact date, but this thread has been going for about 2 months and what has really got acomplished?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_when are you going to build this engine? why not get all your stuff together and build it, not string everyone along while you aquire all your parts. I don't remember the exact date, but this thread has been going for about 2 months and what has really got acomplished?

well, if you've read my post above yours, it says the piston rings and wrist pins, and bearings/gaskets/everything else should be here mon or tue.
and like i typed above, within 2 weeks the car will be done.
sorry man, but taking summer classes + working 8-9 hours a day, leaves me with not much time to get down.
and what has gotten accomplished? I did the turbo setup, built the downpipe, built all the intercooler piping / new intercooler, tore the motor down, balenced the crank, honed the block, took the head apart, checked the valves, ported the head, started building the intake manifold.
The thread is 8 pages, becuase I enjoy to update it every other day or so with picture, and I think many people on here enjoy reading through it. If you don't, or others don't, I'm sorry that my thread gets bumped back up to the top, and clouds up this forum.



_Modified by infinityman at 11:06 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

yeah.....right


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

WTF is with this guy above me? Did you read the thread, or you just hard on to be a jerk?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

things change when you dont get parts on time, use used parts, open up blocks w/ unknown wear. Cant believe you would give him a hard time to make sure the car is 100% instead of just trowing in his rods without checking everything else and then it break on him and it be down for another 2mos. Trust me, i have been there with my engine build and it sucks when things dont go smooth or like you plan. There was atleast 3 time i thought i would be getting my car back within 2 weeks and there was something else that delayed it for another month.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_things change when you dont get parts on time, use used parts, open up blocks w/ unknown wear. Cant believe you would give him a hard time to make sure the car is 100% instead of just trowing in his rods without checking everything else and then it break on him and it be down for another 2mos. Trust me, i have been there with my engine build and it sucks when things dont go smooth or like you plan. There was atleast 3 time i thought i would be getting my car back within 2 weeks and there was something else that delayed it for another month.









Thank you.
Seriously, i'm sorry that i work in a good engine shop and have learned GOOD habbits.
lets see, my plan was to just throw in the IE rods with stock pistons.
Well, the pistons were junk, so i had to go a different route. bought used JE's, because that's all I could afford. Now these JE's took 655whp, for a couple years of abuse, and I took some time to do measurements to make sure they were in spec. Now i'll need to order different rods to accomodate for the 20mm pins.
lets see, i took the head apart, 5 of the valves were bent. By bent, i mean more than .0002" off. That's 2/10 thousands of an inch. Why am I replacing them? because I have learned good habbits.
Why am I replacing the cams? because of the light blemishes. 
Why did I balence the crank, by itself? you think other engine shops would take the time to balence a 4 cylinder crank? i did it because I can, don't care about time. 
I'm building a good motor, and taking the time.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Broooo, stop lying. You konw you dont know jack **** about building motors.
I mean, working the Dinan engine shop building Ferrari race motors, I would consider that pretty low on the experience tree.... lol.


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I'm building a good motor, and taking the time.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the build looks dope ... the thread is entertaining!
im getting my motor built too... i wish i had the knowledge to do it on my own. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif again bro the car is gunna be sick!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow, I can't wait to see how this things runs once you have it up and running, lots of good stuff going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I'm not going back to pomona till it puts down 400whp.
I have less than a month!


----------



## CASHBY (Aug 7, 2008)

Great build up man.. good job keeping everyone up to date with all the details.
Ill be starting my build up here pretty soon... its about time I do antoher project.
I should just go buy a GTI right now... and start today!


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (CASHBY)*

Like he said








Been following your build,(looks great) im running a T3/T4 6o trim and want to switch to the GT30R, have you had any issues with yours, and also when does boost kick in?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGinsterGTI* »_Like he said








Been following your build,(looks great) im running a T3/T4 6o trim and want to switch to the GT30R, have you had any issues with yours, and also when does boost kick in?

probably 4100-4200 i'll make like 17psi. ill find out if its better with the big port head/mani.
uh oh, it began.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

keep up the good work


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (TANiK)*

No turning back. So My block still needs to be bored and I need to build it. Did I pull my motor due to stupidity? Boredom? Motivation? I don't really know. haha.


















_Modified by infinityman at 11:29 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
well, if you've read my post above yours, it says the piston rings and wrist pins, and bearings/gaskets/everything else should be here mon or tue.
and like i typed above, within 2 weeks the car will be done.
sorry man, but taking summer classes + working 8-9 hours a day, leaves me with not much time to get down.
and what has gotten accomplished? I did the turbo setup, built the downpipe, built all the intercooler piping / new intercooler, tore the motor down, balenced the crank, honed the block, took the head apart, checked the valves, ported the head, started building the intake manifold.
The thread is 8 pages, becuase I enjoy to update it every other day or so with picture, and I think many people on here enjoy reading through it. If you don't, or others don't, I'm sorry that my thread gets bumped back up to the top, and clouds up this forum.

_Modified by infinityman at 11:06 PM 8-14-2008_

x2 i enjoy reading stuff like this even if i dont post in thread like these







Keep up the good good. Man i work 8-9 hours a day and i dont even feel like looking at my car


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

offer is still open for an exchange if you need some 144 x 20's








We'll be back from vacation on the 21st but you could mail them ahead of time to meet me there that day if you like.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
x2 i enjoy reading stuff like this even if i dont post in thread like these







Keep up the good good. Man i work 8-9 hours a day and i dont even feel like looking at my car









Thanks man. So now I need to find a torque plate, or make one (which I really don't want to do). The pistons are 82mm, so I need to bore the block out, and really don't want to do it without a torque plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Thanks man. So now I need to find a torque plate, or make one (which I really don't want to do). The pistons are 82mm, so I need to bore the block out, and really don't want to do it without a torque plate.

You have my opinion by IM. And clean that trans while it's out.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You have my opinion by IM. And clean that trans while it's out.









There's another trans sitting in the garage with a quaiffe and a good clutch in it, waiting to go on the new motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got it all pulled in about 3 hours, by myself with no cherry picker. I'm exhausted. I almost died like 4 times.


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

PS: another vote for ME... Other then the frequency domain systems stuff its a blast. 
Root locust ftl lol
I keep meaning to make torque plates for rent but it keeps evading my attention. Hopefully when I get home. I already have the material and everything to do 5, i might need to buy a different roughing end mill though.


----------



## green02turbo (May 13, 2008)

I wonder if JE builds the Wrist pin holes with a bit more celarance so the aluminum doesn't gall with extreme heat/expansion.? I know there's usually only a few 10th's normally. Can you see where they wore? I can't imagine the pin wearing against the aluminum. Also your skirt wear isn't even through the machine marks yet, so I wouldn't worry. Why don't you coat thoes? and coat the top with an anti thermal barrier. Good build man!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (green02turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green02turbo* »_I wonder if JE builds the Wrist pin holes with a bit more celarance so the aluminum doesn't gall with extreme heat/expansion.? I know there's usually only a few 10th's normally. Can you see where they wore? I can't imagine the pin wearing against the aluminum. Also your skirt wear isn't even through the machine marks yet, so I wouldn't worry. Why don't you coat thoes? and coat the top with an anti thermal barrier. Good build man! 

Don't really have the time to coat them. Nah, i talked to JE, and they said that mine have a bit more clearance then normal, but not to worry, as they havn't see a problem from running a tad bit loose wrist pin. They don't look worn at all. It'll just fill up with a little oil, it's all good. I'm not worried. 



_Modified by infinityman at 12:13 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and calc will be the least of your concerns when you graduate. I can't remember the last time I did an integral


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Lookin good bro! You're pulling motors like nothing lol


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

hahaha u took ur engine out cuz u were bored, u would do that B! just stay alive and finish!
well if JE said not to worry then handle it!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_hahaha u took ur engine out cuz u were bored, u would do that B! just stay alive and finish!
well if JE said not to worry then handle it!


haha yep.
All the parts and stuff are here. Hell yeah
Oh, got a new block, says "GERMANY" on it. f*ck yeah! no mexico.


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

damn son ! ! !


----------



## Volar (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Kanoa9321)*

wow this is a sick build i was thinking on doing something like this but moneys a little on the tight side do you mind saying how much you have spent on everything or have you not kept track of it so it doesn't upset you haha


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Volar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volar* »_wow this is a sick build i was thinking on doing something like this but moneys a little on the tight side do you mind saying how much you have spent on everything or have you not kept track of it so it doesn't upset you haha

the initial plan was 1k...then it was 3k MAX...







Bejan
















I stopped keeping track of mine long before it was complete. Same thing will probably happen with my new one lol


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
the initial plan was 1k...then it was 3k MAX...







Bejan
















I stopped keeping track of mine long before it was complete. Same thing will probably happen with my new one lol


haha thats exactly what im doing with my build..its better not to know...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
the initial plan was 1k...then it was 3k MAX...







Bejan
















I stopped keeping track of mine long before it was complete. Same thing will probably happen with my new one lol


haha. I'll tally it up once the engine is DONE, and in the car.
next weekend I want to have it in the car and running.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Got my tial bov in, and decked my block. took 6 thousands off the top! hell yeah up goes compression ratio on my 8.5:1 JE's...


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

those red tials look great. The only catch- they fade with time, especially if you are a ******* like me and tend to leave your hood open due to some / any half finished project.


----------



## Volar (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*

best of luck with this build bro to bad your on the other side of the coast i would love to see it when its all finished


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*

Built my head today. I also took the lifters apart to squeeze all of the oil out so they can compress a bit on the first startup. We do the same to the ferarri f430 and f360 engines. The same company builds lifters for VW that builds them for the ferarri's, so i figured it couldn't hurt.
Lapped valves in
















Then push the ball in to relive pressure








Before








After








Or if you cannot get vice grips in the intake/small lifters, you can use a vice to compress them to bring oil out.








New valve seals









and my cart


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

man, i wish i did that to my lifters! They sounded like isht for the first few 1k miles or so


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_man, i wish i did that to my lifters! They sounded like isht for the first few 1k miles or so 

Yep. Well here's a bit of a DIY so people can do it themselves.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Bro why you doing a "do it yourself"?
If you go a page or 3 back, your not supposed to post nothing unless it has Motec ECU or your done with your build... LMFAO!
Do work son!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

lol at the stroked off comment...


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (infinityman)*

So what is the significance of having the lifters compress on first start up? Does this save stress for some reason?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Bro why you doing a "do it yourself"?
If you go a page or 3 back, your not supposed to post nothing unless it has Motec ECU or your done with your build... LMFAO!
Do work son!

haha. so good. That guy has yet to comment.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*

too bad if I post a picture of a dick, my thread will get locked.
Back on track.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Lookin good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dibs on the other big dv lol


----------



## green02turbo (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EF9Si)*

Bleeding the lifter allows the valves to actually close and seal on startup. It's what I always do when I rebuild a head with hyd. lifters. 

I would polish the deck with some wet 220 then 400 grit paper on a sanding pad after the CBN or stone cutter gets done with it for a sub-10 rms finish. Assuming a MLS gasket being used. 
Nice to see pics and thread with someone who actually does his own machine work. It's amazing how little people actually understand about the subject.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (green02turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green02turbo* »_Bleeding the lifter allows the valves to actually close and seal on startup. It's what I always do when I rebuild a head with hyd. lifters. 

I would polish the deck with some wet 220 then 400 grit paper on a sanding pad after the CBN or stone cutter gets done with it for a sub-10 rms finish. Assuming a MLS gasket being used. 
Nice to see pics and thread with someone who actually does his own machine work. It's amazing how little people actually understand about the subject.

oops, just saw someone asked why, yep you got it. I de-burred the whole deck, and chamfered all of the holes, then hit it with a sanding pad. Just didn't take pictures of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks man, everyone keeps saying "you're doing all this work for a 3071r?" yep.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOT WOOOOT! HANDLE B! sick wit it!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Head is built, i'll get pics tomorrow.
bam, balenced eveything. within 1/2 gram with everything. crank is already balenced (1/4 gram) and bam, as soon as the block's bored and honed (thur) i'm good to go.

















and crank to rod bearing clearance = .0025ish... I'm happy with that. Micrometer and bore gauge FTW


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Must be awesome to have access to that stuff... I did for my motor, but I could've used it many a times on other motors... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Must be awesome to have access to that stuff... I did for my motor, but I could've used it many a times on other motors... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Too bad i'm going back to school in 2 weeks, and my summer job will be done.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Too bad i'm going back to school in 2 weeks, and my summer job will be done.










Well take advantage my friend! My shop's motor building consists mostly of air cooled porsche motors which are just standard rebuilds... alot of the specialty tools that are used for aftermarket builds we dont have


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

this has got to be the lamest build thread ever!


----------



## XTAGEX (Jun 26, 2008)

Sick build , looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (XTAGEX)*

B shipping your ECU out tomorrow. I got our Uni ECUs in today. IM me your cell # again. I got a new phone and dont have it any more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_B shipping your ECU out tomorrow. 








! sweet.
Little update, so the cams came out like this, i'm thinking maybe it's not perfect due to chain stretch? I'm 90% sure it's not a tooth off. Velocity stacks are done, and plenum as started.
























.
.
.
You guys have no idea how much time of welding/grinding went into each runner to make them into these velocity stacks.
.
.
.
.



















_Modified by infinityman at 11:25 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

THATS WAT AM TALKIN ABOUT B!
getting down! cant wait to c it man!


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

really wonderful job!!!!


----------



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

this build is simply awesome...keep it up


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Gus011)*

Thanks guys! I'll pull the cams back off today and try to re-time them.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

re-did cams, and got the same thing, they're right.








bam!
Bored the block today, might have to wait till next week to hone it though.







If I hone it tomorrow, it'll be together this weekend.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_re-did cams, and got the same thing, they're right.


I know dis guyz... he said dat...


----------



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

glad to see youposting again frank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Line up intake cam exactly, exhaust cam mark will be slightly offset to the exhaust flange side of the head. 16 rollers between marks and you're good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bro...I knew like a billion times more than you a few months ago...now you know like infinity times more than me. 
You have no idea how jealous I am of your internship.
I shall send out e-mails like now


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

updates B?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_updates B?

Started making the manifold plenum today. It's gonna be sickkkkk. If the machinist will go in tomorrow, he'll help me hone my bock. I've already bored it. I need to hone it on the sick honing machine, but need his help. I've bored it 35 thousands over, and the hone will take the other 5 or so thousands. I'm going to end up running around a 5 thousands clearance between the cylinder wall and the JE's. Quite a lot, but i've heard JE's expand a lot. cheap alloy. If it gets honed, it'll be together this weekend, and running by next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

I dig the stacks


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

400whp here you come


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I dig the stacks









Almighty DonR digs mah stacks.

I feel so







.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*








is running out pimp


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_







is running out pimp

seriously.. if i don't have it together and running this week, i'm gonna be screwed as I got to drive it 450 miles down to school in 2 weeks.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

.005" huh? I set my Wisecos at .003" and have had no problems... Iirc they are the same alloy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_.005" huh? I set my Wisecos at .003" and have had no problems... Iirc they are the same alloy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

As far as I know, weisco used to supply blanks to JE, so that could very well be true. I called JE and they told me to run .004 as a minimum, so I was going to bump it to 4.5-5.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
As far as I know, weisco used to supply blanks to JE, so that could very well be true. I called JE and they told me to run .004 as a minimum, so I was going to bump it to 4.5-5.

Id say .004 as a happy medium... My pistons looked fine when I took them out after they were set at .003" and ran for a bit


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
Id say .004 as a happy medium... My pistons looked fine when I took them out after they were set at .003" and ran for a bit

Well I talked to JE yesterday and they said .004 was a min. So i'm going to bump it up. Worst that'll happen is i'll get some nasty piston slap on cold starts.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

b is handling man goood stuff!!
you're right tho school is around the corner bro! get to it! i wana c that and get a ride or ten!!!!


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

and burn a little oil.

_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Well I talked to JE yesterday and they said .004 was a min. So i'm going to bump it up. Worst that'll happen is i'll get some nasty piston slap on cold starts.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DonSupreme)*

I went with 4.5 for clearance. Gapped my rings today, put the pistons/rods together, and honed the block. Next update won't be till monday or tuesday, but hopefully then everything should be together. I won't be working on it till then.
Hoping to have it running next week.
Boring it.








Honing it.








f*cking perfect crosshatch.








Gapping/cutting rings
















and here we go, assembled pistons/rods, head is assembled, crank and everything is ready to go in.










_Modified by infinityman at 9:47 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

How much did you end up decking off the head and block?


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

yeeeeeeeaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Congrats bro, doit up


----------



## RotorBG (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Bejan, all your parts look great. Hopefully we'll see you in a couple of weeks, for a quick ride!!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_How much did you end up decking off the head and block?

6 thousands off the block, none off the head.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
6 thousands off the block, none off the head.

So you didnt deck the head?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
So you didnt deck the head?

No sir. Only the block. I did take a sanding block to the head. it came out pretty nice, so I figured It wasn't needed.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
No sir. Only the block. I did take a sanding block to the head. it came out pretty nice, so I figured It wasn't needed.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You could leave it for sure, my head needed 3-4 thousands off it, figured why not since I plan on running high compression and high boost on race gas... Blown head gasket ftl haha, shouldnt be a problem though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
You could leave it for sure, my head needed 3-4 thousands off it, figured why not since I plan on running high compression and high boost on race gas... Blown head gasket ftl haha, shouldnt be a problem though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah i'm sure my head wouldn't mind if i took a few thousands off of it, but one, I didn't want to set up the machine, and two, i figured if the block is straight, that's half the battle and i'm sure the gasket will seal fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
You could leave it for sure, my head needed 3-4 thousands off it, 

What caused it to need that?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

You did not use the Torque plate?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_You did not use the Torque plate?


Nope. I had no torque plate.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Getting better everyday!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

damn


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

The bores round top to bottom with your bore mic?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_The bores round top to bottom with your bore mic?

Yes.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What caused it to need that? 


Thats what happens over time... My head had 126k miles on it, wasnt overheated to my knowledge... I was talking to my guy at the machine shop and he said hes never seen a perfectly flat head/block deck, so the head needs to be machined for the same reason as the block does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see the engine finally back together. What a crazy build up this turned into.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

hell yeah B keep killin it
definitely want to see that beast in person when she is all finished


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Can't wait to see the engine finally back together. What a crazy build up this turned into.

haha yep. I just want it to be together so i can drive my car, I havn't driven it in two weeks.








This week, it will run! :crosses fingers:. 
I'll atleast have it together this week, it should run by the weekend, maybe time for dubfest...(this weekend).


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Yes.

cool.. thats what I wanted to know
(without a torque plate)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*



infinityman said:


> and here we go, assembled pistons/rods, head is assembled, crank and everything is ready to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
cool.. thats what I wanted to know
(without a torque plate)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, it doesn't matter that it's a perfect circle right now. Well, it matters but, what I'm trying to say is, when you torque the head down, it will make the cylinders out of round. That's why when you use a torque plate, it puts the load down, that a head would, so when you bore it / hone it, it makes it round with a load on top. In my case, I'm sure if I bolted my head down, and went from the bottom side to see if it's round, i'm sure it'd be a little out of round. Oh well, i'm not worried about it. It's not like Volkswagen uses a torque plate from the factory.

_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_
I cant wait till I get to this point. If all goes well I get my block tomorrow. Stroker kit here I come







. Speak of which, I didnt read ever post but you intalling a stroker?

No sir. stock crank, 144mm rods, and 82mm pistons.
It'll be a 1.85T
haha


_Modified by infinityman at 1:32 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

man if u make it to dubfest your the **** B!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
haha yep. I just want it to be together so i can drive my car, I havn't driven it in two weeks.








This week, it will run! :crosses fingers:. 
I'll atleast have it together this week, it should run by the weekend, maybe time for dubfest...(this weekend).

It would be sick to see it at Dubfest. My car will be in the AbbottAutomotive booth, come check it out and we can shoot the isht for a bit.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
It would be sick to see it at Dubfest. My car will be in the AbbottAutomotive booth, come check it out and we can shoot the isht for a bit.

I really, really doubt that it's gonna be at dubfest. Even if i get it running friday night, I don't think i'm down to drive 500 miles in it the next day. I also doubt i'd come down, as the weekend after that, I'm moving back down to socal (Cal Poly pomonaaaaa).
we'll see how this week goes
:crosses fingers:


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

edit: didn't read your last post
see you when you get to socal big pimpin!


_Modified by TANiK at 1:25 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

yeaaaa!!!!!! cpp!!!!
hit me up homie!!!!!


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
No sir. stock crank, 144mm rods, and 82mm pistons.
It'll be a 1.85T
haha

_Modified by infinityman at 1:32 PM 9-1-2008_

haha sounds almost like my setup.. 83mm JE's with 20mm 144 scats so im a 1.9t ..wish i would of did more research before i ordered my pistons...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

ohhhh yeah! This weekend she should run.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Hey infinity, where did you get the IM runners with the flowrings? I'd love to pick up a big-port set for a custom IM...thanks


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Hey infinity, where did you get the IM runners with the flowrings? I'd love to pick up a big-port set for a custom IM...thanks









haha. Made them from scratch. took about 2" of the AEB runner, and started welding on a LOT of material, then ground down to a smooth radius. As you can see in the picture, they aren't 100% exact/perfect to each other, but damn close.
So, you can't buy them.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Hey infinity, where did you get the IM runners with the flowrings? I'd love to pick up a big-port set for a custom IM...thanks








 
You can purchase what you need for DIY IM in the link below .







Bob.G
http://www.rossmachineracing.c....html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

oo, sexy, thanks a lot


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Props for the self made stacks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sorry I couldnt buy your turbo. I decided on going bigger as well. Best of luck with rest of the build


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_Props for the self made stacks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sorry I couldnt buy your turbo. I decided on going bigger as well. Best of luck with rest of the build

Thank you, no worries. If no one buys it, i'll run it and put down good power. If someone buys it, i'll go big and put down big power.
Uh ohhhhhh, it's coming together!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Hey Bejan, it's upside down.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh crap!!! that's why the special head bolt tool wouldn't fit those bolts on top! those must be oil pan bolts.
Damn it.









.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

Get the ECU yet?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Looking good Bejan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Is that a Vtec?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_Is that a Vtec?









not it's a Vtak.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Get the ECU yet?

Yessir! i'll let you know if i'll be at dubfest. thanks brotha.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Well i've had a bad day. First off, I didn't get my injectors in time, and thought it was the end of the world. Sorry for yelling at you Adam. Second, the bolts for the flywheel and pressure plate that I ordered from the local dealership were the wrong ones. When I went to pick them up, I showed the parts guy the old flywheel bolts, and he shrugged and said that the ones he gave me were right, and maybe they were just an "updated" version. Well i'm stupid and made a mistake ordering. I ordered 1.8t flywheel bolts, not the G60 ones (Which is what I needed). I did not know this, So as I am torquing them down, I see something that doesn't look good, so I pull them out. Yep, now i'll have to machine my flywheel down or something. Great. 
On to the pictures.
G60 vs 1.8t 








Damage








The rest of the engine is together and ready to go. 








Hopefully it'll run by wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by infinityman at 10:43 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

all i can say is this is the 1st thread to ever keep me thoroughly entertained for ~1hr-ish lol. very nice; good luck!


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

awww F B! well its all good, engine looks good almost done bro!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

ah guys, don't worry, I fixed it.







Through it on the lathe.

















started the plenum. 
















Engine went back in his home.

















Today might be the day for starting it for the first time.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Lookin good!! Make sure you have video cam in hand when you start it up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

you still using a 3071?
the compressor looks big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Sick B. 
I love machine stuff now. I got a little hands on with a lathe and mill this past week. 
More will come soon, and I can't wait.








I just wish I had one of my own. They are only like 20k...each









I better start investing or something. Or maybe my GF's dad will get me one 








Anyway, I can't effin wait to see this thing running, especially with VIDS!








Bring it to fla so we can do dig races.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

What exhaust manifold is that? Doesnt look tubular. Kinetics new one? Looking lovely so far. If thats your welding job, you got some good skills. Im still working on mine


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

DO WORK SON!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_ *Kinetics new one? *


----------



## rs1 (Oct 13, 2006)

this is the best build up thread ive seen in a while, i actually had my eyes glued to the screen for 45 minutes or so.. keep it up, cant wait to see if running! 8)


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (rs1)*

Yeah 3071r, for now. Might go to a 3082/3040r.
chris, that's freakin awesome! i'm going back to school in 2 weeks, so no more machine shop fun. Well until I start using the SAE formular lab for my own ****, muahah. haha
some updates, getting there, gotta plug in all the wiring and stuff, and fire it up!
Just a test fit.
pictures on next page.



_Modified by infinityman at 12:14 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow... this is looking amazing. Wanna build my motor for me next


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Wow... this is looking amazing. Wanna build my motor for me next









Sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How do you trust me? the car hasn't even ran yet.








moved pictures to this page


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'll vouch for ya B








hit me up about the seats


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

Beeeee GETTING DOOOOOWWWWWNNNN!!!!!!
hahah man thats wats up. the vr is next guys sory haha!
but dude that welding does look legit homie good ish!
sae shop is awesome tho no lie, should b able to do some work, i swear i saw that professor in a tdi.....
but n e way nice bro that intake mani looks sick as fk well used!!!! 
c u in a few weeks, kinda







kinda







.......


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What throttle body you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What throttle body you using?

stock







.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looking Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks don!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How do you trust me? the car hasn't even ran yet.










Simply because of how entertained I have been throughout this build. But seriously, you should build my engine while you're at school


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

yo Bej, you still want me to swing by tonight? well go see how much of a differance our 2 setup realy has







.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_yo Bej, you still want me to swing by tonight? well go see how much of a differance our 2 setup realy has







.

I need you(r car).


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

That intake manifold is so sweet...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_That intake manifold is so sweet...

Thanks man, i'm pretty happy about it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RotorBG (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Is it breathing yet???? Bejan, your work is looking good. You have learned a lot this summer. See you in a few weeks. Hopefully you can start moving those part that are at my house to get back some cash.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RotorBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RotorBG* »_Is it breathing yet???? Bejan, your work is looking good. You have learned a lot this summer. See you in a few weeks. Hopefully you can start moving those part that are at my house to get back some cash.

Thanks a lot Ben! I should be down in 1 week from now, assuming the car is running. I've definitely learned a ton this summer. I'm gonna be so happy if it runs and everything turns out okay. 
If all goes well, it will run tomorrow!


----------



## snwboardr848 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

i know its early but it is tomorrow.. whats the word?


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (snwboardr848)*

we've got a few loose ends to tie up but she WILL run by the end of the night.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_we've got a few loose ends to tie up but she WILL run by the end of the night.









You heard the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Hey Infinityman I was wondering what type of coating you used on the stock turbo and manni? Was it spray can stuff or what. Turbos going in tomorrow so I figure I might try to find something to coat it with before mach up. Thanks


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_Hey Infinityman I was wondering what type of coating you used on the stock turbo and manni? Was it spray can stuff or what. Turbos going in tomorrow so I figure I might try to find something to coat it with before mach up. Thanks

VHT flame proof. good up to 2000 degrees supopsably. Worked awesome on my exhaust manifold and downpipe. It's really good stuff.
check it ooouuttttttt. Gotta cut off the tacks on the back plate and weld the inside with the STACKS yo!


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

NICE WORK B!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SG85GTI)*

SHE F*CKING RUNS!!! 11:59 and she's alivveeeeeeee! 
Hell yeah i'm so pumped. shut it off because everyone is sleeping in the house, and blah blah. I'll run it tomorrow and report back.
Huge thanks to my boy Dustin for helping me get it back together.
f*cking so pumped right now!!!


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Congrats!


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Congrats man!!! Get some vids!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_SHE F*CKING RUNS!!! 11:59 and she's alivveeeeeeee! 
Hell yeah i'm so pumped. shut it off because everyone is sleeping in the house, and blah blah. I'll run it tomorrow and report back.
Huge thanks to my boy Dustin for helping me get it back together.
f*cking so pumped right now!!!

VIDEOS, VIDEOS















to you guys. I start my install in about 45 mins. Im pumped too. Hats off to you for a fine job with your build.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

CONGRATS


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (screwball)*

Thanks guys! today will be the break in, then some vids! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

break in whats that!!


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

hahaaaaa didnt xpect n e less from a dedicated me/ vw tech like u b!
only bout a week b4 my ride yeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhh!!
vids vids vids homie!!!>>>>


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

^^^thats what i said! bej, if you dont hit atleast 20psi today, ill kick you in the ass. hit me up if you need me to come back by tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_break in whats that!! 

Seriously, don't be scared.







Congrats man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*























Can you build me an intake plenum like that infinity? Just the shell, no holes or stacks? seriously...


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

He's prolly out enjoying the new beast!!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_






















Can you build me an intake plenum like that infinity? Just the shell, no holes or stacks? seriously...









You don't even know if it works yet!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Thats cool, it looks pretty







If you are interested in making me one please IM me, I'd like a driver side TB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We can figure out payment, etc...thanks, and I hope the GT30 sings



_Modified by l88m22vette at 5:55 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

congrats on gettin it going....welds look awesome on that intake mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

really awesome job on the manifold man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
especially what you did to make the stacks...your patience pays off


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

What's the word Bej? Anymore progress tonight with the misfires?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (ladiexmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladiexmack* »_What's the word Bej? Anymore progress tonight with the misfires? 
\
My car's a piece of ****. I'll pick up some new coilpacks, spark plugs, and maybe part of that wiring harness and replace that stuff. Thanks for coming by though.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

electricla propblems huh.....vw for ya


----------



## 220BoraT (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

updates?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (220BoraT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *220BoraT* »_updates?

Pulled the head off, there's a problem. Cylinder 1 and 2 won't fire. I'll update today.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Pulled the head off, there's a problem. 

What?


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What?








 Where you been? lol! Yeah, he got a prob here..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

I've read it, he just never said what the actual problem was once he took the head off. lol


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've read it, he just never said what the actual problem was once he took the head off. lol 
Oh ok i see what you saying.. We are still waiting for the culprit too.. lol It sucks to see a good ol engine build turn like this hopefully he'll fix it asap...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

Keep it simple. That's why the first time I built a 1.8t, I put it in on the K03. Then a week later installed the 3076R.


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*infinityman*

Great Work. Got skills in the machine shop for sure. What do you go to school for?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: infinityman (nebone18)*

If I recall correctly, hes mech. engineering. 
<---aerospace here, but maybe I'll go mech too.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

yea mechanical engineering at cal poly pomona


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

SHE RUNS!!!!
wohoooooo, broken valve spring, i'll get pictures later.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

W00T!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Keep it simple. That's why the first time I built a 1.8t, I put it in on the K03. Then a week later installed the 3076R.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good to hear B http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

OEM valve spring or aftermarket?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

Good to hear its up and running. 
I'm definitely curious to hear the reason for the failure of that valve spring.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

hell ya dude. another 2am work session........cardboard box oil catch can, custom tripple wall exhaust silencer, clearanced timing belt, ghetto tensioner-compresser-thingy, funny assembly lube noises, 2 time use head gasket and power naps on the sidewalk. it was a great nite







. but tonight the fun realy starts







.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_hell ya dude. another 2am work session........cardboard box oil catch can, custom tripple wall exhaust silencer, clearanced timing belt, ghetto tensioner-compresser-thingy, funny assembly lube noises, 2 time use head gasket and power naps on the sidewalk. it was a great nite







. but tonight the fun realy starts







.

2 time use head bolts too?


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

of course dude! you know how we roll







.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*

haha, hell yeah big ol thanks to my boy dustin (fale) for helpin.
we sorta reused headbolts, we got most of them through phase II (phase 1 is 30ft lbs, phase 2 is turn 45 degrees, phase 3 is turn another 45 degrees)
then loosened them, I don't think they actually "stretch' until the last 45... whatevs i'll run it!


----------



## ladiexmack (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_SHE RUNS!!!!
wohoooooo, broken valve spring, i'll get pictures later.

Great, now drive to my house!!!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (ladiexmack)*

Just went out and put 40 miles on it. Ripped on it around 14-15psi once and it felt really good. My manifold will be done tomorrow so that'll get thrown on.
Car gets on the dyno saturday morning, hopefully with race gas and high boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

nice. cant wait to see some nice numbers!!!!!!!!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

At least it was a semi easy fix. Waiting to hear what numbers it puts down.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

nice build dude, must be a lot of fun to finally get behind the wheel w/ it functioning properly.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_At least it was a semi easy fix.

I know. I was so worried i'd pull the whole head apart and find NOTHING. I was sooo happy when I saw that broken spring, bingo!
Gotta throw on the TIAL BOV flange, and the manifold today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

wow, looking awesome. Good luck with the dyno this weekend.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

were you getting it dynoed at B?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_were you getting it dynoed at B?

At work, Dinan.

So check it outttt
















































and..... coolant leak... haha








It's okay, i'll get more tomorrow.
got 100 miles on it! time to rip on it, i'll try to get it to 150-200 miles before the dyno tomorrow morning. I'll crank it up to 23-24 and see how we do.










_Modified by infinityman at 12:50 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

dang killer, that manifold turned out very nice!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

for sure man...that mani is badass. You are going to make great #'s


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_dang killer, that manifold turned out very nice!

Pictures don't do it justice, at all. It really came together really nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Shouldn't you be driving?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Shouldn't you be driving?









160 miles. I'll get 200 out of it, then dyno it.
14psi right now, feels good, really really good. in 5th gear it's weird, it makes full boost at like 3700 then starts to pull/hit, then at like 4300ish it hits REALLY hard. I bet a nice set of cams would really help up top. I'm going to try to swap the stock manifold on after a few runs for comparisons. Watch out Don!


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

dude, get off the computer and go drive the b!tch.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*

Dude, get off the computer and start working. Slacker.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

good stuff B!
when are you bringing it down here for some canyon cruising?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*

bookmarked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great build thread mann.. cant wait to see this baby on the dyno


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

oh SNAPS that mani looks sexy!
Very very good work B DAMN!


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_too bad if I post a picture of a dick, my thread will get locked.
Back on track.


here ill help you out hahahha


----------



## Silverbulletmk4 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

that manifold is a work of art drool


_Modified by Silverbulletmk4 at 4:31 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
160 miles. I'll get 200 out of it, then dyno it.
14psi right now, feels good, really really good. in 5th gear it's weird, it makes full boost at like 3700 then starts to pull/hit, then at like 4300ish it hits REALLY hard. I bet a nice set of cams would really help up top. I'm going to try to swap the stock manifold on after a few runs for comparisons. Watch out Don!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

455hp to the crank at 23psi
403whp at 23psi
I'll get the pictures tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Nice numbers B. Dam I need an IM asap!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_455hp to the crank at 23psi
403whp at 23psi
I'll get the pictures tonight.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

once it broke the 400whp mark i stopped, it was getting scary lean and unisettings didn't wanna cooperate with my laptop. it was hitting 11.5 A/F up top. scary...
ill fatten it up, get it on straight race gas w/ the race gas map, crank the boost up, and i think it can make a lot more. I think cams would help, and a throttle body, and taking it past 6900...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Since when is 11.5:1 lean? I wouldnt worry until it past 12:1


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_455hp to the crank at 23psi
403whp at 23psi
I'll get the pictures tonight.

what software?
sounds like the hard work you put into this build really paid off because those are DAMN good for only 23psi
id like to see how it would do with a big borg warner or a 35r or a 40r or a 42r


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Hes on the Tapp 630cc file. My old ECU


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Ronnie[email protected])*

nah it was revo, haha just joking. 
tapp FTW! I'm very very happy with it, it's stupid fast. i turned it down to like 20psi for the street, and its just stupid fast, 1st and 2nd are completly useless, even with 255 wide tires, and a quaiffe!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

efffin A man!!!!
I knew you'd make sick numbers. Wow, I am just impressed man. You should be proud








11.5:1 isn't lean btw







lol


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_efffin A man!!!!
I knew you'd make sick numbers. Wow, I am just impressed man. You should be proud








11.5:1 isn't lean btw







lol

I'll tune it to 10.9 A/F up top. 11.5 is too lean for me. Back on topic, no arguing about that, just my personal ways.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Oh yeah, my car caught on fire. My wastegate dump unbolted itself and it fell off, so the wastegate was shooting flames onto the firewall. Smoke out the vents and everything. We put it out though with water, didn't have to use the fire extinguisher, haha. Built a better wastegate dump, and bolted it up, now we're good.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

pppppppsssssssshhhhhhhh B thats wats up!
SICK WIT IT! cant wait for my ride man dayum!


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

did you do any logs with the tapp software? id like to know how your AF and timing was through out the rev range 
was this on straight pump?91 or 93? any meth?
how would you describe the software how do you like it? how high did you rev and what is your rev limiter?
im still up in the air on uni or tapp
what was the CR of those JE's? any piston slap?
post up your sheet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I'll tune it to 10.9 A/F up top. 11.5 is too lean for me. Back on topic, no arguing about that, just my personal ways.

how do you plan to do that?
i think 11.5 is good but Bob Q ran his in the mid to high 10's so that tells you something







right


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

mine runs 11.9 up top. nice number man I wish I had your gas!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

Dang lol thats why I always have a good fire extinguisher in my car. 
Anyone with moderately to highly modded car should have one IMO. You just never know what might happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

man i would have kept on rippin it ... lol but thats just me... makes me feel good about my TAPP software i got...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (dirty2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty2003* »_man i would have kept on rippin it ... lol but thats just me... makes me feel good about my TAPP software i got...









Eh, it hit the mark I wanted.
actually it was 23-24psi, not 23, i wasn't watchin the boost gauge, my friend was watching it for me ( I was watching A/F and timing). 
so this was all at 24psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by infinityman at 11:46 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Thats pretty impressive, nice numbers and enjoy the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Thanks man, yeah it was fun. We were on the dyno for hours, probably like 30+ pulls. I did 20 miles on the dyno, haha. at 13psi it made like 288whp, and at 16psi it make like 324whp or something. Then at 20psi it made like 375whp or something, then made 398whp at 23, gave it another run and i think it saw 24psi and hit 403.
at 15psi on the street, 2nd gear is useless. this is with 255/40/17 azenis, and a quaiffe LSD.
wohoo! thanks guys.



_Modified by infinityman at 12:47 AM 9-21-2008_


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Great work man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (K20017)*

thats awesome man!!! 
now get a wrecked R32 and do a 4motion swap


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Nice number! I'm still getting that DV sir...


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*

B! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 





















dude we gotta celebrate when you get situated down here again!







great numbers! 
no dyno vids?


_Modified by SG85GTI at 12:32 AM 9-21-2008_


----------



## quik67mustang (Jul 17, 2006)

awesome numbers, i knew your car looked familiar, ive seen it in the back when i troll dinan







and you have butterfield right there to do some serious pulls!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (quik67mustang)*

Holy crap, congrats on the crazy numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Can you post up another video of idling and/or driving? I'd like you hear that 71R


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

whats the A/R of the turbo ? guessing .86


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

agreed that next thing for this car is a 4-motion swap








put that powah down!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_whats the A/R of the turbo ? guessing .86

.63 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are the specs of the setup. 
Scat Rods, JE pistons (8.5:1 with the block decked 6-7 thousands), worked over head past AEB size, ported exhaust side too, kinetic manifold, GT3071r, .63 AR hotside T3, big port manifold, stock throttle body, stock cams/springs/valves, 3" downpipe with a cat, tial 38mm wastegate.









I'll get some videos today of it in action!


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

that looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the topend really surprises me on the stock cams.....you must have done a damn good jod on that head and intake







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_did you do any logs with the tapp software? id like to know how your AF and timing was through out the rev range 
was this on straight pump?91 or 93? any meth?
how would you describe the software? how do you like it?what is your rev limiter?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*

rev limiter is set to 8k, but i didn't take it past 7k because the motor is still really new. Like i said, we had over 30 pulls, a bunch of them just putting lots of low end load on the engine to break it in. 
It was on 91 mixed with 110 just because I was worried it'd be hot out. no meth. I LOVE this software, MAFless with no ASR light. A/F was around 12 and then turned down to 11.5ish the whole way up top, A/F looked really good, no timing pull. 
I ported the sh*t out of everything, and did a LOT of work on the bowls around the valves (that's where it really counts), and also did the exhaust side. I also think the intake manifold is a really really good design and helped huge (but that's because I made it, LOL). 
i'll try to get some logs up later. Thanks for the kind words.

The only bad thing that happened besides the car catching on fire (LOL), was i left my traction control on, and i heard a loud screech, no idea if the diff was just freaking out or what, but after i realized why it did it, i shut off the traction control, and we were ok.










_Modified by infinityman at 4:17 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

thanks for taking the time to answer those for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i just would like to know how the timing is on JUST pump gas either 91 or 93
i know you prolly can't do that since you already added some race to it 
but on your next fill up if you could log the timing on pump gas only i would really appreciate
does tapp have a file for 91 vs 93
i would be on 93 and your on 91 is why i ask but everything else i what i want out of the software
how is the drivability of that software? 
also is there an equation or something to know however much you deck a block equals how much compression you bump it up








you said you planned to richen it up how are you going to do that? fuel pressure?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_thanks for taking the time to answer those for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i just would like to know how the timing is on JUST pump gas either 91 or 93
i know you prolly can't do that since you already added some race to it 
but on your next fill up if you could log the timing on pump gas only i would really appreciate
does tapp have a file for 91 vs 93
i would be on 93 and your on 91 is why i ask but everything else i what i want out of the software
how is the drivability of that software? 
also is there an equation or something to know however much you deck a block equals how much compression you bump it up








you said you planned to richen it up how are you going to do that? fuel pressure?

Sorry I missed your questions earlier. I'm on tapp 93 with timing retarded .75, and CF stays 0 all day with 91 in the tank.
I'll richen it up via unisettings when my laptop decides to not be a bitch. 
The drivability of the software is unbelievable. It's so ridiculously smooth, and my throttle response is insane. I can blip the throttle, or get on it, and the car jumps, feels like its a Drive by cable car, instead of DBW lag.. It's really awesome. Super smooth, very safe, etc.
As far as figuring out compression ratio, you found the volume of your combustion chamber (piston at TDC, and valves close obviously) and then you take you area of you cylinder (for me it would be 2 * 3.14 * 40.5), then i'd have to change that to inches (divide by 25.4), then multiply it by .006 (how much i took off). That would give me my volume of how much I took off, then take the percentage of that subtracted from the combustion chamber, to the chamber before i decked it. Hard to explain online.
Basically, it might be like 8.6:1 compression

EDIT- 500th post in this thread.










_Modified by infinityman at 4:26 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

do you have the race gas file also?if you do do you know how the timing is with it?
do you know how much timing this programming is running on pump?
i think ill prolly go with tapp also since its cheaper and from everything ive read just as good or better than uni
you said you had no timing being pulled are you going to do some logs and bump it up to where its pulling between 4-6 degrees to optimise your tune and power
with that low compression you ought to be able to run a poo load of boost or a poo load of timing on pump.....just not both on pump
your gonn EASILY max out that turbo on race.....what turbo are you looking at when you sell it? how much are you selling it for maybe its a magic turbo i could use haha


_Modified by 50trim S at 1:33 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_do you have the race gas file also?if you do do you know how the timing is with it?
do you know how much timing this programming is running on pump?
i think ill prolly go with tapp also since its cheaper and from everything ive read just as good or better than uni

Contact INA / wizard-od-oz and you'll be very satisfied. I do also have the race gas file. That's one thing that I liked about tapp/eurodyne, it has a real race gas file. I think uni should come out with one, instead of just sayin it'll "adapt", sure it'll adapt, but it won't be agressive enough I don't think. I could very well be really wrong, who knows. I'm very satisfied with tapp/eurodyne. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
you said you had no timing being pulled are you going to do some logs and bump it up to where its pulling between 4-6 degrees to optimise your tune and power
with that low compression you ought to be able to run a poo load of boost or a poo load of timing on pump.....just not both on pump
your gonn EASILY max out that turbo on race.....what turbo are you looking at when you sell it? how much are you selling it for maybe its a magic turbo i could use haha

_Modified by 50trim S at 1:33 PM 9-21-2008_

I don't plan to advance the timing til it pulls timing, what's the point? it freakin rips right now, no need to push the limits. As far as maxing the turbo, yeah maybe, but at 400whp with tons of timing left to go, and plenty of boost left, i could totally see this setup making 450whp with cams and more boost/timing with the race gas file. Already the power is stupid on the street, there's no reason to upgrade. 
As you can see, i've taken the turbo for sale out of my signature. LOL, but it's still for sale for around 850.
I don't see a reason for upgrading the throttle body, cams, or anything else right now. 



_Modified by infinityman at 4:59 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

i modded my post above after you responded
how do you switch between the 2 programs?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i modded my post above after you responded
how do you switch between the 2 programs?

and I replied after your posted this last one, look up. You use the cruise control stalk, you turn it on, hold "set" for like 5 seconds, and bam you've swapped into the next program. You can check it by opening up vag-com, it'll say "RACEGS" or "93OCT". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I don't plan to advance the timing til it pulls timing, what's the point?
_Modified by infinityman at 4:59 PM 9-21-2008_

ive just read to get optimal timing you should advance to the point that its pulling 4-6 degrees......thats all i was saying

_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I don't see a reason for upgrading the throttle body, cams, or anything else right now. 

_Modified by infinityman at 4:59 PM 9-21-2008_

me neither
only real reason you would need to do that is if you got a bigger turbo or wanted to extend your already awesome powerband
id say you could maxout this turbo without that stuff because of the work you put into the head and intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we must have been posting earlier at the same time sorry for the confusion


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

11.5 is not lean, much less CRAZY LEAN.

Good work, very nice project.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Contact INA / wizard-od-oz and you'll be very satisfied. I do also have the race gas file. That's one thing that I liked about tapp/eurodyne, it has a real race gas file. I think uni should come out with one, instead of just sayin it'll "adapt", sure it'll adapt, but it won't be agressive enough I don't think. I could very well be really wrong, who knows. I'm very satisfied with tapp/eurodyne. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We could offer a switching module of the like but that would infringe on APR's patent technolgy with using the cruise control stalk. We've explored our options and as an estabilshed Company we have to respect those patents.
We spent a lot of time developing the adaptive timing technology and to be honest it is agressive enough for the different levels of oct available @ the pumps








Congrats on the numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

is it safe to rev to 8k with stock head? And not to push it but what is your reason for running that rich? Do you have logs to justify your using all of it? I mean timing would have to be crazy advanced wouldn't it? Makes egts rise to doesn't it? I think it was 034s site I read about a/f being best not much more than 12.5. If being retarded please educate me.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (velocity196)*

video coming soon.........


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_is it safe to rev to 8k with stock head? And not to push it but what is your reason for running that rich? Do you have logs to justify your using all of it? I mean timing would have to be crazy advanced wouldn't it? Makes egts rise to doesn't it? I think it was 034s site I read about a/f being best not much more than 12.5. If being retarded please educate me.









yeah 8k on stock head is fine. Running that rich? I'm not running rich at all, if anything i'm running a bit on the lean side for my likeings. EGT's will rise if you run leaner (aka if i was running 12:1 instead of 11.5:1), rich = good because it keeps your EGT's cool, and keep everything happy. 12.5 would start melting sh*t with a turbo. You need to keep everything as cool as you can, being rich helps that tremendously. Look at any good/big tuner, I bet they tune to high 10's. 
I don't need evidence to prove that I can advance my timing and raise my boost. I KNOW I can, because CF/timing was 0, and 23-24psi is nothing for this turbo. I don't need to make more power right now. I got a video i'll add in a minute of 18-19psi, and it's just stupid, 2nd doesn't hookup at ALL with 255/40/17's and a qauiffe LSD...


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (quik67mustang)*

been keeping up with this thread for quite awhile now. all i have to say is you did an awesome job man! and enjoy the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and post some videos


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

Sick build man. One of few threads of this length that I have ever read from start to finish, which speaks for itself.
Can't wait to see vid's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

thanks for clearing that up for me, I thought running in low 11 or lower sent to much unburned fuel down the exhaust increasing egts. I've been use revo way to long







and need Adam to hook me up.








Again, nice build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (velocity196)*

no problemo.
Here ya go guys, 18psi. 2nd gear into 3rd.
If it keeps saying "The video is not yet processed", just wait a few minutes and try again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE1M18koWMo


_Modified by infinityman at 11:09 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_no problemo.
Here ya go guys, 18psi. 2nd gear into 3rd.









*FAIL*


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_*FAIL*









you caught it before i edited it, damnit.
oh yeah, thanks to mr. fale himself for filming it, so if it's all jumpy you can just blame him. bahaha just f*ckin with you d.


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

dang video still unavailable


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

hahaha. i had to quote you dude.








hey, its not my fault. the damn thing was like: traction.........boost..........no traction.............shift(traction)........boost+traction............."oh sh!t, theres a car there".........brake hella hard
so, no way B. im blaming your car!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (dirty2003)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlsuKCNuSK0 try that.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

goddam that **** spins 2nd hard. 
Mine used to spin pretty good in the winter, but not like that haha


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_goddam that **** spins 2nd hard. 
Mine used to spin pretty good in the winter, but not like that haha

it sucks. i figured with wide ass tires and an LSD i'd atleast get 2nd to hook at lower boost, its annoying. its like 18psi...







its fun though.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

lol i thought you might hook too. 
O well. With slicks I'm sure it'd hook...after a good burnout


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

dayum b....dppin now huh....think u can fit a fatter tire lol








lets c some vids outside smashin


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (SG85GTI)*

I think I can fit a 275/40/17 azenis rt615 on the front, i think i'm going to try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get the wheels to support it man, just bc you put a bigger tire on it doesnt mean you get a bigger contact patch, unless the wheel supports it


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_get the wheels to support it man, just bc you put a bigger tire on it doesnt mean you get a bigger contact patch, unless the wheel supports it

9" wide is perfect for 275, my buddy at work runs 9's with 275's on his mustang with no problem. they don't bulge at all. azenis run a tad on the small side anyways.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

dude, i just realized that we need to go to the "track" and make a couple runs against eachother before you jam back to socal.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_dude, i just realized that we need to go to the "track" and make a couple runs against eachother before you jam back to socal.

well we got 1 day, hahaha.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

im down. you workin tomorrow or should i come up to san jose?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_im down. you workin tomorrow or should i come up to san jose?

workin for part of the day, gotta re-do part of the IC piping and put the tial BOV flange on.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

i dont think im doing anything tomorrow. just call me whenever. and why the hell arent you out driving rite now?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_i dont think im doing anything tomorrow. just call me whenever. and why the hell arent you out driving rite now?

i got a 500 mile roadtrip on tuesday, ill drive it then.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Best turbo, and best mani for 1.8T street car /daily driver in my opinion
GT3071R 63








Good work, glad to see you've got it all sorted B


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_whats the A/R of the turbo ? guessing .86

T25 flanged turbos are for girls


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Best turbo, and best mani for 1.8T street car /daily driver in my opinion
GT3071R 63








Good work, glad to see you've got it all sorted B
















Thanks a lot clay!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haha T3 FTW right!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

you never msg me anymore


----------



## RotorBG (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Hey "B", you gonna make to So Cal tomorrow?? I got you tex on Saturday. 455hp at the crank and 403 at the wheels, NICE!
See you later in the week.
Ben


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Thanks a lot clay!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haha T3 FTW right!

No.
T3's are for girls too.
T4 FTW


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Awesome work man, congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (RotorBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RotorBG* »_Hey "B", you gonna make to So Cal tomorrow?? I got you tex on Saturday. 455hp at the crank and 403 at the wheels, NICE!
See you later in the week.
Ben

hey "B"en. haha, yep i'm heading down tuesday. I'll see ya this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Awesome work man, congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

couldn't have done it without those injectors







. haha, thanks adam.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
yeah 8k on stock head is fine. Running that rich? I'm not running rich at all, if anything i'm running a bit on the lean side for my likeings. EGT's will rise if you run leaner (aka if i was running 12:1 instead of 11.5:1), rich = good because it keeps your EGT's cool, and keep everything happy. 12.5 would start melting sh*t with a turbo. You need to keep everything as cool as you can, being rich helps that tremendously. Look at any good/big tuner, I bet they tune to high 10's. 
I don't need evidence to prove that I can advance my timing and raise my boost. I KNOW I can, because CF/timing was 0, and 23-24psi is nothing for this turbo. I don't need to make more power right now. I got a video i'll add in a minute of 18-19psi, and it's just stupid, 2nd doesn't hookup at ALL with 255/40/17's and a qauiffe LSD...










Besides the factory who else tunes for 10.x...
You are way off on your tuning theories...
The EGTs will increase if the mixture is too rich and it will also increase if the mixture is too lean. There is an ideal balance that needs to be maintained.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*

This has been a fun read. Nice going


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Besides the factory who else tunes for 10.x...
You are way off on your tuning theories...
The EGTs will increase if the mixture is too rich and it will also increase if the mixture is too lean. There is an ideal balance that needs to be maintained.

That's what I thought but I didn't want to push it. After all home boys laying down 400 wheel with that lil big turbo








OP, again nice work. I've watched that video like 1000 times and love seeing 2nd just kick over like that. Sick! Can't wait to be there too.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Besides the factory who else tunes for 10.x...
You are way off on your tuning theories...
The EGTs will increase if the mixture is too rich and it will also increase if the mixture is too lean. There is an ideal balance that needs to be maintained.

No I don't think i'm way off. go talk to anyone in the tuning industry. Martin at AMS, David Buschur, honda indy racing, etc etc. High 10's is safe and good. You can disagree all you want.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

only if you guys felt what full traction feels like in 1st and 2nd. Its straight insane.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_only if you guys felt what full traction feels like in 1st and 2nd. Its straight insane.









awd traction + real whp =


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
awd traction + real whp =









you saying I didn't make real whp?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
No I don't think i'm way off. go talk to anyone in the tuning industry. Martin at AMS, David Buschur, honda indy racing, etc etc. High 10's is safe and good. You can disagree all you want. 
 Most of DB's stuff is in the mid to high 11's from what i have seen


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: My 30R build (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_ Most of DB's stuff is in the mid to high 11's from what i have seen

Well his motors never run well anyways.







ok done sh*t talking, it's already tuned to low 11's, sometimes high 10's, and i'm comfortable with that. it's my car.
proceed with thread.
actually, this thread is just about done, it's been a windy up/down road along the way, but i'll definitely have to get the pictures hosted by a more reliable place, instead of photobucket so if anyone needs to reference the thread for pictures, they'll be able to. 
Tomorrow I will do the 500 mile trip down to socal with the car, i'll see what kind of gas milage I get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

well said b! c u when u get down here bro....


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
you saying I didn't make real whp?









I dunno...but sure looks like real deal horsepower being displayed on that video.
Well done man...great build, great write-up. Car seems to be a monster.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
you saying I didn't make real whp?









No, read what I was replying to... Think you missed the 1st and 2nd gear part, and the awd traction part


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (crazyass713)*

for everyone who is talking about AF look at the data on bobs setup at the bottom of http://www.qedpower.com
the first was super safe on his 30r
the second was when he was safely going for max power on the 35/40r
i think bob knows these motors as good or better than anyone 

while on the AF topic anyone know what UNI BT runs AF wise compared to TAPP? im thinking its leaner but not sure


_Modified by 50trim S at 10:29 AM 9-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My 30R build (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_for everyone who is talking about AF look at the data on bobs setup at the bottom of http://www.qedpower.com
the first was super safe on his 30r
the second was when he was safely going for max power on the 35/40r
i think bob knows these motors as good or better than anyone 

while on the AF topic anyone know what UNI BT runs AF wise compared to TAPP? im thinking its leaner but not sure

_Modified by 50trim S at 10:29 AM 9-23-2008_

Our files run between 11.4-11.8 in the upper RPM


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build ([email protected])*

yo Bej, you happen to know who the US rep is for tapp?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Our files run between 11.4-11.8 in the upper RPM

when you say upper rpm what are you meaning
what about from 4k on up


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_yo Bej, you happen to know who the US rep is for tapp?

arnold at pag parts is one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (50trim S)*

sweet, thanks dude. what screen name is he going by these days?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
Well his motors never run well anyways.







ok done sh*t talking, it's already tuned to low 11's, sometimes high 10's, and i'm comfortable with that. it's my car.
proceed with thread.
actually, this thread is just about done, it's been a windy up/down road along the way, but i'll definitely have to get the pictures hosted by a more reliable place, instead of photobucket so if anyone needs to reference the thread for pictures, they'll be able to. 
Tomorrow I will do the 500 mile trip down to socal with the car, i'll see what kind of gas milage I get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You are right. It is your car / motor, so do what you will. You should enjoy every bit of it, but please don't come on here and say 11.5 is scary lean or very lean. Thats just mis-information.....


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: My 30R build (DonSupreme)*

11.5, like Don is saying is completely common among the tuners of BT kits. Here's my car w/ over 40k on it on crap 91 gas. many, many track days, canyon runs, and general flogging. have had great happiness w/ this tuning.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_sweet, thanks dude. what screen name is he going by these days?

still passatg60


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (50trim S)*

thanks buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

how did the drive go? Curious what kinda a/f while cruzin and mpg you get outta the eurodyne software.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We spent a lot of time developing the adaptive timing technology and to be honest it is agressive enough for the different levels of oct available @ the pumps










could you go into more detail on what this is and how it works? what if you were to run c16 will it work for that because you said available at the pumps
b you need to make some more videos maybe a 1st through 4th on your "closed course"


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

what settings on lemmiwinks would I adjust to bring my a/r down a bit? im runing 11.9 and 12 with my setup


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_what settings on lemmiwinks would I adjust to bring my a/r down a bit? im runing 11.9 and 12 with my setup

you mean AF? does it run that at all rpms in boost ? even near the rev limiter? what software?
IMO if your between 12.5 and 10 while in boost its "OK" i just think that if your in the 10's it cools the EGT's down and is "safer"
i really wouldn't worry unless you were above 12.5 or so while in boost


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_what settings on lemmiwinks would I adjust to bring my a/r down a bit? im runing 11.9 and 12 with my setup

Increase fuel on load will give you more. Your not bad at high 11 low 12. I know a guy that owns most all with his 337 that running 12.3ish on water meth and laying down 500 wheel. Water helps cool tho








Sorry to thread jack, cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Anything below 10.5 on a colder plug will begin to missfire. You would have to consider the location, distance and spray pattern of the injector to have it run anything below that on our motors.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Anything below 10.5 on a colder plug will begin to missfire. You would have to consider the location, distance and spray pattern of the injector to have it run anything below that on our motors.

i guess thats the reason why bob never went below 10.5 afr on his engine dyno?
Don 
what would you say the highest you would say your AF should be while in boost? 
Don could you also answer the questions i asked earlier in this thread about UNI's AF?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
i guess thats the reason why bob never went below 10.5 afr on his engine dyno?
Don 
what would you say the highest you would say your AF should be while in boost? 
Don could you also answer the questions i asked earlier in this thread about UNI's AF?


My guess would be Bob wanted to keep it safe 'just in case' but I cannot answer on his behalf.
Different motors have different results with AFR limits. Personally, we like to keep it mid 11's to low 12's. 12.5 would probably be my limit on boost with airflow above 35-40lbs of air.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My 30R build (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
when you say upper rpm what are you meaning
what about from 4k on up

Upper meaning 5500-6000 rpm and beyond.


----------



## green02turbo (May 13, 2008)

Going rich like 10-1 will have fuel still burning as its going into the turbine causing high egt most of the time. Going rich will cool your combustion temp, not your EGT. EGT is best when mixture and timing are spot on.
This is correct no?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build ([email protected])*

sounds like a safe way of thinking and tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what is the AF with UNI until the "upper" rpm's say 3500-5500? 
just wondering because between 3500 and 5500 is usually where most BT people hit peak torque


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (green02turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green02turbo* »_Going rich like 10-1 will have fuel still burning as its going into the turbine causing high egt most of the time. Going rich will cool your combustion temp, not your EGT. EGT is best when mixture and timing are spot on.
This is correct no?

What you said is what I was thinking originally I just didn't wanna tick anyone off. Gotta be able to run enough timing to burn that fuel before it leaves otherwise bad egts. That's why revo blows chunks cuz you can't force timing to burn more fuel








OP how was the drive?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_
you mean AF? does it run that at all rpms in boost ? even near the rev limiter? what software?
IMO if your between 12.5 and 10 while in boost its "OK" i just think that if your in the 10's it cools the EGT's down and is "safer"
i really wouldn't worry unless you were above 12.5 or so while in boost

richer a/f only dilutes the combustion chamber to prevent detonation from timing. some engines like being rich. most don't. you tune fueling for power, not a number. if the engine is happy at 10.5 and it doesn't vastly effect the power, then fine. i can tell you, majority of the engines out there will make more power in te 11's than they will in the 10's.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Oops i meant A/F but ya It runs 11.9 once its under full boost to redline, I would like it to get it into mid 11s just for the reason of our **** gas up her I don't think out 91 is even 91!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My 30R build (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_sounds like a safe way of thinking and tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what is the AF with UNI until the "upper" rpm's say 3500-5500? 
just wondering because between 3500 and 5500 is usually where most BT people hit peak torque

Unitronic Logs


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:07 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

back on topic! are you still running the 630injectors at a 3bar? if so wouldn't that be getting to the end of the duty cycle? 400 plus would be pretty much the end of the line for those babys!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_back on topic! are you still running the 630injectors at a 3bar? if so wouldn't that be getting to the end of the duty cycle? 400 plus would be pretty much the end of the line for those babys!

No, I made around 415whp at 3 bar on 630's with no signs of running lean or running out of pulse width. With 4 bar of pressure they're good to right at 500whp.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

cool thats what i figured but other people tell me other wise! I cant bring mine past 24 psi without it pulling too much timming.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_cool thats what i figured but other people tell me other wise! I cant bring mine past 24 psi without it pulling too much timming.

Timing pull isn't an indication of being out of fuel, just not enough octane. lol


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

ya I just dont understand how all the honda fruits around here are making 500whp on this **** gas


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_ya I just dont understand how all the honda fruits around here are making 500whp on this **** gas

Vtec








Joking of course...


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

it must be the vtec!! i know they tune them pig rich


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Timing pull isn't an indication of being out of fuel, just not enough octane. lol 

Timing pull means knock from fuel being pre burned which can also lean out which does mean octane level isn't high enough to withstand the heat genereated right? As if that makes sense?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_
Timing pull means knock from fuel being pre burned which can also lean out which does mean octane level isn't high enough to withstand the heat genereated right? As if that makes sense?









running out of fuel = fuel pump not up to the desired power levels or injectors...your issue seems to be 24psi+ = timing pull due to not high enough octane as adam said...


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

my bad, I thought you could knock from not enough delivered fuel and too much timing advance.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_my bad, I thought you could knock from not enough delivered fuel and too much timing advance. 

yeah ofcourse. knock = pre-detonation from the advancement of the timing too far, unless you have race gas, which burns later.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

you never said how the drive went infinityman


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_you never said how the drive went infinityman

It went well, cruised around 80mph the whole way, and got around 27-28mpg, with plenty of boosting. walked a shebly GT500, and a CTS-V with surfboards on top and all my stuff in my car for my apartment.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
walked a shebly GT500, and a CTS-V with surfboards on top and all my stuff in my car for my apartment.

























congrats man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
It went well, cruised around 80mph the whole way, and got around 27-28mpg, with plenty of boosting. walked a shebly GT500, and a CTS-V with surfboards on top and all my stuff in my car for my apartment.









They prolly traded in there car after that lol!!! What make it more worst is you got a roof carrier with bunch of $hits lol!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_...walked a shebly GT500, and a CTS-V with surfboards on top and all my stuff in my car for my apartment.










What I would give to have been there to see the looks on the faces of the drivers of those cars...


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
It went well, cruised around 80mph the whole way, and got around 27-28mpg, with plenty of boosting. walked a shebly GT500, and a CTS-V with surfboards on top and all my stuff in my car for my apartment.










how much boost was you running? man iwish you had had a camera with ya
what gears was it through?
is your car a 5 or 6 speed?


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

thats awsome I had the pleasure to ruin a gt500 last week best kill this year by far!!!


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

haha hell yea B thats how u do it.
man pshh ill take some video 2marro of that ish!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (am1899)*

only bad thing that happened was a coolant line pulled off and I had to stop to refill/fix it. Did a compression test yesterday too, (fairly cold) and each cylinder held EXACTLY 180psi, i'm happy and confident with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

dude, just put that damn bold on the cooland line and forget about it.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_dude, just put that damn bold on the cooland line and forget about it.

LOWER RADIATOR HOSE. Different one man.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

I'm glad its all working out B. I hope you watched my vids too


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_I'm glad its all working out B. I hope you watched my vids too









those street vidz are sweet








I am diggin "Mr. Bob Dobolina" 
(or however you spell it)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdDe3UNu760
best i could do right then but ill do much better with a passenger...


_Modified by SG85GTI at 10:34 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcdM6i5Lvgc
another....cant wait for my ride B! u should come to our meet 2marro get on that vrt


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*

thanks ed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*






















Dame you. I need more boost







So impatient waiting for rods it hurts


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (bakana)*

By the way my shop just got done a GT500 and that thing isnt slow by any means so just goes to show what a lil boost can do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

you mashed out on that dude. looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (screwball)*

I actually have a set of IE rods if anyone needs them brand new, and oem piston rings.... anyways, thanks guys.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_you mashed out on that dude. looks like a lot of fun.

hell yea he smoked the ish out my mk2






















monday meet B!


----------



## sg97golf (Nov 2, 2007)

nice jobbb. i see poly is teaching u kids all kindsa good stuff. i wish i was bak in cali for a test run. ha and ed.. good job on the videoos. chyyeea


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

yeeeea jim thanx bro dont even trip ull b back! and that jetta is clean...
hopefully i can get B to run that VRT tonite


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

were those vids of infinity mans caR?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_were those vids of infinity mans caR?

Yeah, it's my thread.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hell ya!


----------



## DPJ (Jan 25, 2008)

Superb work, Infinityman. Best thread I've read for a long while.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (SG85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SG85GTI* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcdM6i5Lvgc
another....cant wait for my ride B! u should come to our meet 2marro get on that vrt









i think that is one of the fastest pull aways ive seen in a while


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_
i think that is one of the fastest pull aways ive seen in a while

hell yeah that was sick.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (velocity196)*

great work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_great work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you guys with your new SN's, I don't know who's who anymore.







We'll have to meetup sometime, I wanna check out your mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's what I built this car for, trips to IKEA. (the desk is put together because i'm a poor college student who shops in the "damaged, As-Is section". LOL


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL thats funny


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

car looks good in that pic


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

one finished picture, i gotta clean up a couple things and clean the engine bay, but here.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*

once again, awesome thread! read the hole thing. and your car looks awesome in that picture.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (LightSwitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightSwitch* »_once again, awesome thread! read the hole thing. and your car looks awesome in that picture. 

you actually read through all 18 pictures? damn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

lol, not all at once. i've just kept up with it as you updated.


----------



## YoMyMan (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: (LightSwitch)*

Bump, looking to do something similar...but going 2 pay to play. no time or skills. Looks good


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

heck ya.. i seen the videos of your pull away and it motivated me to go back and read it from page 1.... i was impressed on the buildup... hopely i can figure out how to get my turbo setup working soon enough and get a great pull away shot like yours.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Canyon run....no photoshop










_Modified by infinityman at 2:04 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Jesus lol. I have never been able to do that to my turbos, then again I never tried lmao.
Sick picture dont ever lose it!


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

wow.
very nice man..
get those videos in


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (CesarinGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CesarinGTI* »_wow.
very nice man..
get those videos in









videos? there's some videos a few pages back.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Jesus lol. I have never been able to do that to my turbos, then again I never tried lmao.
Sick picture dont ever lose it!
The only thing i got to glow was my tubular mani. I was doing back to back 1/8th mile runs open the hood and the whole manifold is bright red. Should of taken a pic.
But damn that is a awsome picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_The only thing i got to glow was my tubular mani. I was doing back to back 1/8th mile runs open the hood and the whole manifold is bright red. Should of taken a pic.
But damn that is a awsome picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish it wasn't blurry. it was also like very dark outside. I bet you're turbo was glowing, i just bet it was too light out to see it.


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Do it again.
* set your camera on a tripod (get a friend to look after it)
* drive around like a lunatic
* part up in the same place
* take a great photo
* post to the vortex
Even so, great build.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i wander if your running to rich for it to run that red


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_i wander if your running to rich for it to run that red

low 11's a/f. 
it really wasn't THAT pink at all, more of just a glow, the camera is very sensitive to infered, and it was dark out.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

haha nice turbo glow B!
hit me up we should canyon it, just got the V3's on my R and trying to get them thoroughly tested


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TANiK)*

uhh ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

damn **** is hot!! literally haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

Where's your coil pack cover?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
low 11's a/f. 
it really wasn't THAT pink at all, more of just a glow, the camera is very sensitive to infered, and it was dark out.

I thought you were running mid 10s!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Where's your coil pack cover?









I know I know... I need to either make one, or order an 034 one. I just feel bad paying $30 for one that i could make in 10 minutes out of scrap metal. Too bad I don't work at Dinan anymore.








I need to make some cover that goes between my downpipe, and timing belt area, to stop the heat from getting in there too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I know I know... I need one

No you don't.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No you don't. 

I'd like to get one to protect my coilpack wires. Everything i use to cover them (including that orange fire sleeve) melts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I'd like to get one to protect my coilpack wires. Everything i use to cover them (including that orange fire sleeve) melts.

Coming up on 80K miles since going BT, coil harness is fine with no wrap or cover or blah blah blah. Bottom mount FTW.







Maybe if you quit trying to take glowing turbo pics.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Coming up on 80K miles since going BT, coil harness is fine with no wrap or cover or blah blah blah. Bottom mount FTW.







Maybe if you quit trying to take glowing turbo pics.









i'm not trying, thats the thing. I was hardly even on it, i mean we were doing canyon runs, but honestly i wasn't really boosting hard at all, just enough to keep up with the STI's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
but honestly i wasn't really boosting hard at all, just enough to keep up with the STI's.


Yeah, you don't have to push 1.8 FWD cars hard at all to catch 2.5 AWD cars while canyon carving.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, you don't have to push 1.8 FWD cars hard at all to catch 2.5 AWD cars while canyon carving.
















I was up near the front. This is why i have 255/40/17 azenis, and an LSD. and ground control coilovers.








oh yeah, there's a volkswagen in there



































_Modified by infinityman at 3:33 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I was up near the front. This is why i have 255/40/17 azenis, and an LSD. and ground control coilovers.


So you were just blocking them.







Bigger tires won't fix that camber curve.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So you were just blocking them.







Bigger tires won't fix that camber curve.









2 degrees of negative camber up front. 9 degrees of caster.
No I wasn't blocking them, people behind could pass if they needed, they just didn't need to.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

My second love(as far as cars go) is a Subie. Doesnt get nearly as much attention as the Jetta.


----------



## TANiK (Jun 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice group 
I have a couple buddies who own modded STIs and are really good drivers who I usually run with
it is always a good time, and nobody expects a VW to keep up!


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

fuknn B!!!!!!! getn down!!! pics of the rim hoe??? hahaha
siiiick phtos G!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
160 miles. I'll get 200 out of it, then dyno it.
14psi right now, feels good, really really good. in 5th gear it's weird, it makes full boost at like 3700 then starts to pull/hit, then at like 4300ish it hits REALLY hard. I bet a nice set of cams would really help up top. *I'm going to try to swap the stock manifold on after a few runs for comparisons.* Watch out Don!









did the *bold*^^ ever happen?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
did the *bold*^^ ever happen?

Nah, I sorta ran out of time.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No you don't. 

You work for Cosworth?


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

Sir,
from where did u get your exhaust manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You work for Cosworth?









Do you? No coil pack cover on my car which hit 193K miles yesterday. No problems with the coil pack harness, no excessive coils blown, and I think the coil covers just look ugly and out of place, not to mention just one more thing to take off when changing plugs, etc.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

do they look out of place?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

So do top-mounts get hotter than bottom-mounts, or are they equal with BM just a "better" position cause of the heat?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Do you? No coil pack cover on my car which hit 193K miles yesterday. No problems with the coil pack harness, no excessive coils blown, and I think the coil covers just look ugly and out of place, not to mention just one more thing to take off when changing plugs, etc.









Sorry but your points are invalid.If Cosworth felt that a coil pack cover was needed to protect the harness and coil packs then they would not have included it in there racing engines.They have way more development in these engines than your 193K....I think I would side with them over your personal opinion.
...just saying.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

if anything on a bottom mount setup Like Adams! its only keeping heat in!


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

can we get picks of adams setup please..lol


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

im thinking he does not have a bottom mount!! lol


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

SIR,
from where did u get your exhaust manifold???


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_SIR,
from where did u get your exhaust manifold???









Check this out sir
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sorry but your points are invalid.If Cosworth felt that a coil pack cover was needed to protect the harness and coil packs then they would not have included it in there racing engines.They have way more development in these engines than your 193K....I think I would side with them over your personal opinion.
...just saying.

How are they invalid? I have no need for a coilpack cover, my experience proves that. PERIOD. If VW felt a heat shield was needed there, they would have included one. But they put on on Audi's you say? How does that makes sense when there are 3:1 1.8t's sold in VW's than Audis? My personal experience is just that, not opinion. You're the salesman, I'm sure if Cosworth advised that all your customers need heavy duty muffler bearings, you'd sell and push those too. 


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_can we get picks of adams setup please..lol










_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_if anything on a bottom mount setup Like Adams! its only keeping heat in!

Exactly, people prefer the plastic CAI's because the plastic doesn't absorb heat like a metal pipe will. But we're going to put a metal cover over your coilpacks shielding them from airflow.








Bejan, why don't you run without a coilpack cover until you start having problems, then buy one. Something tells me you won't ever buy one, but I know you like to make things.










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:51 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

nice man..what kinda exhaust mani is that a v band?


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

i like the EGT probe location! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Adam,
A stainless steel heat shield will definitely protect the coilpacks and wires from the heat.
Stainless steel is an extremely good reflective material, and air works as a very very good insulator, and will help dissapate the heat. I put an orange fire sleeve over the coil pack wires, and it melted!. 
If I don't build one in the shop at school, i'll purchase one.

Adam, your bottom mount turbo is a lot closer to airflow that is under the car then a top mount. Obviously you won't have problems with heat, as your hotside isn't half an inch from your wires....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by infinityman at 10:41 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

the man is right


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Dude your cat is seriously clogged







jk


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Canyon run....no photoshop









_Modified by infinityman at 2:04 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (RonN)*

With a turbine housing glowing hot like that, I'd think a reflective type sheild would def benefit in this situation by reducing that radiative heat transfer. Though, you may want to consider something that covers the turbine so that you can protect everything under the hood...not just the coilpacks.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_With a turbine housing glowing hot like that, I'd think a reflective type sheild would def benefit in this situation by reducing that radiative heat transfer. Though, you may want to consider something that covers the turbine so that you can protect everything under the hood...not just the coilpacks.

yeah, I should...Those turbo blankets are really nice, but super expensive, so I don't know...This was kind of a budget build, but turned into a "whatever, if i'm doing this, I might as well do this and this".
I don't think you guys wanna know how much this whole build has cost me. Including the spare motor, spare O2J with the quaiffe LSD and spec stage 2+ clutch with 12lb flywheel, the OTHER block that I purchased to use, the exhaust, the intercooler setup, turbo setup, everything. Everything mechanical under the hood... easily under $4,000.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Classifieds and hustlin' are your friend!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Classifieds and hustlin' are your friend!

hell yeah, B hustled the **** out of it to get this build done so cheap








Most would have spent 10k + doing the same thing


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Classifieds and hustlin' are your friend!


hahahaha i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
hell yeah, B hustled the **** out of it to get this build done so cheap








Most would have spent 10k + doing the same thing

Plus it doesn't hurt when you do 100% of the work yourself. I can't imagine how much in labor that would cost.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

every day im hustlin everyday im hustlin


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_every day im hustlin everyday im hustlin


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Plus it doesn't hurt when you do 100% of the work yourself. I can't imagine how much in labor that would cost.

for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

haha, i got too many people to thank. This thread is stupid long though, 20 pages... I feel bad when people ask for pictures and i tell them to just look in the thread, haha. I should just delete this whole thread and start another when the 1st post is my full buildup, all organized, then people can reference to it if they need to. Although then it wouldn't show all my f*ck ups, like drilling holes in my block, or messing up my flywheel, or breaking a valve spring, or crushing my timing belt, or.... maybe i shouldn't go on.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
hell yeah, B hustled the **** out of it to get this build done so cheap








Most would have spent 10k + doing the same thing

I hear that man. Definetly helps when you get the money for parting out stuff and get the hook ups on things as well!
Wish I had the same results, or was able to at least sell my car. Going to be parting her out starting this weekend.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
I hear that man. Definetly helps when you get the money for parting out stuff and get the hook ups on things as well!
Wish I had the same results, or was able to at least sell my car. Going to be parting her out starting this weekend.









I feel ya right there man, I took a pretty big hit when I sold mine. Oh well, I had enough fun putting it together to justify it. Same thing will happen with my current one, but to an even bigger degree


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

one of my friends wants to buy my 3071r, in which i'd purchase a 3076.
Don't know if i should or not though....


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*

You should buy the sweet 35R I told ya about ;-)


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_one of my friends wants to buy my 3071r, in which i'd purchase a 3076.
Don't know if i should or not though....
















well that setup is begging for a bigger turbo, so.......


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
well that setup is begging for a bigger turbo, so.......

haha, well another friend offered to straight up trade me his 35r for my 3071r, any day, but i said no. with stock exhaust valves and head, 400whp is plenty. I just like the idea of making the same power at lower boost, so thats why im thinking 3076. I think this car could honestly put down 500whp on race with a 76.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
haha, well another friend offered to straight up trade me his 35r for my 3071r, any day, but i said no. with stock exhaust valves and head, 400whp is plenty. I just like the idea of making the same power at lower boost, so thats why im thinking 3076. I think this car could honestly put down 500whp on race with a 76.

Thats exactly my argument http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboquat (Sep 17, 2007)

damnit i saw this build like 3 months ago and forgot about it. Still in san jose? i definatly want to check this out sometime.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (turboquat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboquat* »_damnit i saw this build like 3 months ago and forgot about it. Still in san jose? i definatly want to check this out sometime. 

nah, down in Socal, surfin it up!


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Canyon run....no photoshop









_Modified by infinityman at 2:04 AM 10-5-2008_

just hose it down. it'll cool it down real fast!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (dpak4eva)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

think you long past voided it


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_think you long past voided it








Anyone know the revs that it takes to trigger that code?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i rev to 8k and havent triggered it, dos revs to 8700 and didnt trigger it, i think its triggered when you exceed the rev limit set by the ecu, ie downshifting too soon and jumping above rev limit


----------



## undroath (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn Bejan!
This was a sick build man I read the whole thing. Very nice work
This is Ken btw, with the T-Red MKIV thats always at Genesis...LoL
I remember talking to you about the 50 trim or a garret series turbo. So how are you liking your GT3071?
I was searching the forums about BT projects for some ideas on mines that Im going to start this coming summer and I came across your build. I knew the car looked familiar but I couldn't figure it out until I saw your named mentioned a few times then I knew who it was. 
Congrats on the kit man, looks amazing.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

at just over 400 wheel does 3rd let go all together on you? I'm just wondering cuz 3 is hit and miss for me at 18psi.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_i rev to 8k and havent triggered it, dos revs to 8700 and didnt trigger it, i think its triggered when you exceed the rev limit set by the ecu, ie downshifting too soon and jumping above rev limit

Hmm, I think I ripped on it first gear, let off the throttle as soon as the wheels spun but i'm sure it went to 8k or more...haha, i should take it easy with that, don't want no valves floatin!








Hell, I don't even know what my rev limit is set to, haha, chris tapp, you know? LOL

_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_at just over 400 wheel does 3rd let go all together on you? I'm just wondering cuz 3 is hit and miss for me at 18psi. 

I've got pretty grippy tires, 255 azenis, and a qauife. I havn't driven it on the street more than 20psi. At that, 3rd is sketch, if tires are cold itll rip 3rd easy.
2nd is useless at 15psi.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

cool, thanks for the info. I was just wondering how I stand. I've got 235 too so I'm sure they let go alot faster than 255s.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_cool, thanks for the info. I was just wondering how I stand. I've got 235 too so I'm sure they let go alot faster than 255s. 

well, depends on tire... you could have a 285 all season, or a 225 azenis/kumho mx / advans, and the 225 would grip better.


----------



## VWpanDUH (Apr 24, 2008)

Good stuff b, car is looking good.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

who is the tuner?
from where did u get the ecu chip?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_who is the tuner?
from where did u get the ecu chip?

Eurodyne.ca I think is the website.
Chris Tapp, owner and tuner, writes all of the tunes. He's awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

I fully expect this car to be at the dubfest vegas show in the garage


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I fully expect this car to be at the dubfest vegas show in the garage









pfft, the car is a piece of sh*t (exterior), its not much a "show car".
oh i'll be there though.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

did u install the BT unitronic file
or dyno tuning?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_did u install the BT unitronic file
or dyno tuning?









He isn't using Unitronic software but let me know if there is anything I can help you with.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Adam,just finished my gt2871r project with 630 BT file.
everyhthing is ok but the idle flactuate.
if u have email,i will end u the video how it flactuates..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_Adam,just finished my gt2871r project with 630 BT file.
everyhthing is ok but the idle flactuate.
if u have email,i will end u the video how it flactuates..









IM sent.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

excuse me,what do u mean by IM???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_excuse me,what do u mean by IM???









IM = instant message, check your instant message history in your profile on the upper right hand of the screen.


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*

YES PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAASE !!
I'm also very interested in


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Peter10654)*

http://www.eurodyne.ca


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

nice to see a local vw tuner doing a turbo upgrade. im out of san mateo i go to some of the local meets around here. i drive a blue lagoon gli im doing a 3076r upgrade.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

Great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I loved all the attention to detail and all the updates along the way








Looks like none of the mk4 sheep made it into your build thread


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
I've got pretty grippy tires, 255 azenis, and a qauife. I havn't driven it on the street more than 20psi. At that, 3rd is sketch, if tires are cold itll rip 3rd easy.
2nd is useless at 15psi.



just wate til you step your game up







. sometimes on cold mornings, 4th is just one big burnout. passing the soccer mom on her way to drop the kids off at school, doin 135 with your tires in a haze will literaly make you LOL. especialy when you see her face.


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*

Infinityman... please send me an email to:
[email protected]
Thanks!
Luis Alberto


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*

Infinityman... please send me an email to:
[email protected]
Thanks!
Luis Alberto


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_










I got that when I first started driving my 3071R. I cant get used to the cars nose dropping and my foot would hit the throttle after lifting lol.

On the subject of coilpack heatshields, YES they do something. 
My wifes stock 02 has cracked wiring harness. My 01 had it until I soldered the new one in and put the audi blanket on it.
You know why VW did not put it on VW's? To save MONEY. Period. Cost cutting. 
VW's are more disposable cars, Audi is supposed to last longer. The you get what you pay for, even thoug they are the same platform.
Really, I bought the audi heatshieldf or my 01. When I do my wifes harness on her bone stock 02 jetta with 150k that has cracked wires, I will get the audi heatshield as well!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh also, 13.5psi or so and 2nd gear is useless. I'm running Z-rated hankooks, 225/50/15 on Avus.
Largest tire I could find. They look like drag radials almost.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_

You know why VW did not put it on VW's? To save MONEY. Period. Cost cutting. 


I would have to disagree here. Being a 180 owner, we DO NOT have the same cover in any model year. Why? Because the intercooler piping runs behind the motor like all 150/180 1.8t and where the 225 runs across 1/2 the valve cover and over the coilpack wires while trapping in the heat.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I would have to disagree here. Being a 180 owner, we DO NOT have the same cover in any model year. Why? Because the intercooler piping runs behind the motor like all 150/180 1.8t and where the 225 runs across 1/2 the valve cover and over the coilpack wires while trapping in the heat.


Explain how/why my wife's bone stock, not chipped, NEVER modified 02 AWP has a nasty cracked harness? It retained all the stock heat shielding from the factory. 
My 01 GTi had a nasty cracked harness when I bought it at 100k, it was an APR chipped car, stock manifold, all heat shielding, stock IC all that on there.
THat is two cars I personally own. 
So, yes it is a problem. If it was not a real problem VW would not be selling the hell out of the harness, and have a technical bulletin about it.
All that heat rises up, trapped under the hood at lights etc.
That audi heat reflector does have a purpose, it should have been on all cars. It's a VAG screw up it was not.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

We are talking about MAYBE 1% of the 1.8t's having these issues with the engine setup that is now over 10yrs old. You were just unlucky to have it happen twice. Things will fail, its a car


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_We are talking about MAYBE 1% of the 1.8t's having these issues with the engine setup that is now over 10yrs old. You were just unlucky to have it happen twice. Things will fail, its a car


There is no excuse on a stock car, and I guarantee the life of the harness before it starting missing in the rain was *probably* 5 years. 
Totally unacceptable. Just poor engineering and QC/Testing.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

wow I cannot believe this thread is still going on, I think you guys know who this is... "infinityman" got banned for selling/building intake manifolds.








Hell, i figure i'll update it. this thread has got to be nearly a year old. as last summer was when i built it. This summer will be better








Purchased a GT3076R .63AR (Thanks dustin







)
















Also pulled the head off to replace the gasket (it was leaking, i overheated it)
















Fabricated some new oil drain hard lines, then made a new stainless braided oil return








Wrapped DP








Made some hardlines for the coolant lines, to get passed the hot turbo/header








I am switching things up this summer, building a tubular header, different downpipe, different IC piping, etc etc blah blahhhhhhhhhhhhh.
EDIT-
Finally drove on C16 with the race gas map. 4 bar FPR, 630s, injector duty cycle was around 90-92% up top, so i'm definitely getting scary close to maxing the injectors out. 
26psi, 37 degrees of timing up top, oh my god. the car is ridiculously fast, 4th gear will hookup and is absolutely insane. This is still with stock cams, and stock TB....









edit- also built a boost-per-gear solenoid setup.
1st gear = 13psi (wastegate), 2nd gear = 15-16psi, 3rd/4th/5th = 21psi on the street, hooks up and feels great. switches to different MBC's depending on which gear i'm in using microswitches.









1st gear = 








second gear =








master/manual switches for stuff











_Modified by BoostinBejan at 11:17 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

you ever gonna get a upgraded fuel rail?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_you ever gonna get a upgraded fuel rail?

I don't see the reason for it. I think with a set of cams, the car will break 500whp but I don't know if i'll run out of fuel or not before that... on race gas at 26psi and the C16 map, i had 37 degrees of timing an there was NO timing pull at all, I had a lot of room to bump the timing, not sure how much more power it'll make. I'll play with it on the dyno this summer on the weekend or something. Stock valvetrain, i don't feel too comfortable with 500hp...


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 11:20 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
I don't see the reason for it. I think with a set of cams, the car will break 500whp but I don't know if i'll run out of fuel or not before that... on race gas at 26psi and the C16 map, i had 37 degrees of timing an there was NO timing pull at all, I had a lot of room to bump the timing, not sure how much more power it'll make. I'll play with it on the dyno this summer on the weekend or something. Stock head, i don't feel too comfortable with 500hp...


ahh i see..do you have the link to all your youtube videos?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

screw c16 its all about the corn!
e85 ftw


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks mang..damn your only 19 holly ass...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_thanks mang..damn your only 19 holly ass...

No, I just turned 20 2 weeks ago.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Oh also, 13.5psi or so and 2nd gear is useless. I'm running Z-rated hankooks, 225/50/15 on Avus.
Largest tire I could find. They look like drag radials almost.

A Z-rating is referring to the speed the tire is capable of and not necessarily how much it grips the road. Nitto 555R Drag Radials don't even carry a Z rating.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_
A Z-rating is referring to the speed the tire is capable of and not necessarily how much it grips the road. Nitto 555R Drag Radials don't even carry a Z rating.


Most z-rated tires are 200 treadwear, AA. Find the same exact tire in v-rated and z-rated. Guarantee the z-rated version is stickier.
Just how it is.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

225 is not wide enough.
I run 255/40/17 RE01R's, 180 treadware. Pretty good all around tires, stiff sidewalls though, so if you don't like to turn, go for something softer on the sidewall.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_225 is not wide enough.
I run 255/40/17 RE01R's, 180 treadware. Pretty good all around tires, stiff sidewalls though, so if you don't like to turn, go for something softer on the sidewall.


I know, but I am too cheap to go off avus wheels lol.
That intake manifold looks nice. I wonder where I could source one of those for my daily. Perhaps I can pm you to see which vortex approved vendor made that.
Lord knows, I would not buy anything unless it were from a vortex approved vendor. (TM)


----------



## DavidG60 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

What can you tell us about your GT3076R against your previous GT3071R?
How does it feel? spool/lag?


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
No, I just turned 20 2 weeks ago.









Haha thats what all the vdubbers I hang out with say. They wonder how I afford all my parts and im only 20


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: My 30R build (infinityman)*

this is tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (DavidG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DavidG60* »_What can you tell us about your GT3076R against your previous GT3071R?
How does it feel? spool/lag?

spool/lag is similar, it definitely doesn't feel like it produces the same lower end torqueishness (is that a word? lol) but it feels good up top. It's a very similar turbo, The 3076R just shines at high boost/race gas.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

So 3701 for DD, 3076 for dd and/or track car?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So 3701 for DD, 3076 for dd and/or track car?

Yeah. I think the 3071r is perfect for a DD, I mean it can definitely make the same power a 3076r can on pump gas. It's just if you plan to run race gas + high boost + big cams + throttle body + etc etc, the 76 is really going to shine up top. I think 450-475whp is around the max you'll get out of a 71r, while the 76 is capable of 550whp.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

Wonder how the T3 3071r w/ 60mm turbine is compared to the T25 3076r 56.5mm turbine compare power and spool wise. Wonder if it has more of your torqueishness.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

This thread is ridiculously long, and I always get people asking for pictures from my build, so I might just have it deleted/locked and make a thread with 1 original post at the beginning of the whole build, then anyone can click on it and doesn't have to look through 20 pages....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

I think this is fine, forcing people to read isn't going to kill them


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (coreyj)*

This thread needs to die.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*

nope.. long live this thread!! lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_This thread needs to die.

No, you need to post 76 numbers


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

awesome build damn seeing your car makes me wanna trade my TR GLI for a 337


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXGti2006Xx* »_do they look out of place?

















I'd just get this solely for aesthetic purposes. If it actually protects anything or holds them down that would just be a bonus.
And who makes these? I didn't comb enough of the thread to catch the brand...only words I can make out in the pic are the "Motorsport" part.


_Modified by wheezzy at 2:11 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (wheezzy)*

Wow bringing this back from the dead eh? thats 034 motorsport by the way.
this thread really needs to die, its over a year old now.


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

lol, I think I followed it from your sig


----------



## Boosted04GTi (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
this thread really needs to die, its over a year old now.

dude i just read this tread from start to finish in about 2.5 days with a lil searhing this and searhing that. im gonna be doing a BT swap in the near future so this thread really helped me on what to do and what not to do. thanks for the awesome write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif btw if you still make those intake manis, whats the price? i might be needin one and i kinda like your style on that.














cheers


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A compressor wheel will flow what it flows, different turbines will require more work input to create shaft work to spin the compressor. The only way a 50 trim would only make 200hp would be too low of a boost pressure ratio or too small of a motor to spin a stage 1 turbine wheel. 
Edit: Or a restriction somewhere in the system. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:14 PM 6-22-2008_

If you threw it on a 1.9 Diesel it wouldn't make 200 WHP. It'd make damn close to it and around 320 Ft lbs.


----------

